# LV Sightings in Movies and TV



## ArmCandyLuvr

I thought it would be fun to create thread to discuss LV sightings in films and TV.  If you know of any films or TV show in which LV bags were shown, feel free to chime in.  I'll start by naming some movies I've seen LV in: 

Ready to Wear-The editors of Elle and British Vogue had LV luggage (trunks and a steamer bag)

Coming to America-Akeem and Semmi have LV trunks which get stolen upon their arrival in Queens

Body Double-The murder victim, Gloria, has an LV purse which gets snatched.  I don't know what type of purse it is; it's a simple flap bag with a long strap.


----------



## RobbieNEmmy

Heartbreakers- After Max and Paige initially con Ray Liotta, and they're at the the gas station, you can see a Vuitton trunk in the back of their SL500 when they get back into the car and Paige is about to light up a cig.

Will & Grace- Grace had a Monogram Macha Waltz.


----------



## H_addict

"The Osbournes" - Sharon's LV collection is TO DIE FOR!!!
"Meet the Barkers" - Shanna gets Cerises Sac Plat as a gift from Travis and she also has Sac Coussin.
"13 going on 30" - Jen Garner's character has a few pieces incl. Croissant.
I know there are more!


----------



## bagluv

This Is A Good Thread.....

Great Outdoors (With John Candy) ~ The Cousins All Had Piles Of LV, Including The Little Twins & Their Speedies

Madhouse (Is This The Name? w/Kirstie Alley & John Larquette) ~ Kirstie Allie's Sisier In The Movie.....Tons Of LV, Gorgeous Trunk

8th & Ocean ~ I'm Not Sure The Name Of The Bag ...Was It A MaryKate?......I Can Keep Going Forever.....I Will Be Back With More


----------



## bagluv

*The Talented Mr. Ripley *~ Kate Blanchett With Her Piles & Piles Of Suitcases & Trunk (s)

*Sex & The City* ~ When They Go Out To The Hamptons...Carrie Has Piles Of Vernis

*Real Housewives Of The OC* ~ Tons Of LV (Mostly Monogram) Everywhere....Jo Wheres All Mono LV

There's So Many.......I'll Keep thinking....


----------



## luv4lv

*Mean girls- but they were all fake!! lol*


----------



## luv4lv

also White Chicks- all fakeys


----------



## bagluv

*The Doris Duke Story (I Don't The Exact Name)* ~ She Had Beautiful LV Luggage/Trunks

*A Different World* ~ Whitley/Jasmine Guy ~She Had The Best Pieces...One Of The First Pieces Was Her Sac Chen...Tons Of Luggage 

*Run's House(Since We Always Speak Of Kimora!)* ~ Justine (White MC Alma), Vanessa (Speedy), & Angela ~ Had Lots Of LV.....I Trying To Remeber Their Pieces


----------



## ayla

Scrubs, Jordan has a black le fab.


----------



## dianagrace

In the Hamptons episode of Sex & the City Charlotte has a Keepall.


----------



## joanna

When it comes to LV, I can never forget those trunks in JOE AND THE VOLCANO...

Ties all those trunks up and use them as a life boat!!

It was the first time I ever saw a LV trunk.. and I KNEW then it imperative to own waterproof, floating, huge trunks when traveling overseas!!


----------



## Buttery

"Daddy's Spoiled Little Girl" - In almost every episode, a daddy's girl is carrying one.

The Wedding Planner  - Jennifer Lopez carried something in Damier canvas...That was when I first became obsessed with Damier.:shame:


----------



## WCLC

Buttery said:
			
		

> "Daddy's Spoiled Little Girl" - In almost every episode, a daddy's girl is carrying one.
> 
> The Wedding Planner  - Jennifer Lopez carried something in Damier canvas...That was when I first became obsessed with Damier.:shame:


I didn't care for LV yet when I saw that movie. Note to self:  watch it again just for the damier sighting.


----------



## LVLover

Which episode of will & grace? I want to see the macha on TV




			
				RobbieNEmmy said:
			
		

> Heartbreakers- After Max and Paige initially con Ray Liotta, and they're at the the gas station, you can see a Vuitton trunk in the back of their SL500 when they get back into the car and Paige is about to light up a cig.
> 
> Will & Grace- Grace had a Monogram Macha Waltz.


----------



## H_addict

"Sex and the City" - Samantha has various LVs including Sac Plat  and Charlotte has a CB Papillon.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

ArmCandyLuvr said:
			
		

> Body Double-The murder victim, Gloria, has an LV purse which gets snatched.  I don't know what type of purse it is; it's a simple flap bag with a long strap.



After thinking about it and looking at LV's website, I am thinking the bag she had was a Musette Tango with the long strap.  I could be wrong.  I supposed it depends on whether or not the Musette was available in 1984.  

Keep those sightings coming!


----------



## LVmom

Dr. 90210-Hailey Rey has a LV bucket in season 1-starting my obsessive mission to get that exact same bag.


----------



## yhassan

LVLover said:
			
		

> Which episode of will & grace? I want to see the macha on TV



It was semi-recently I think. She was saying she bought a LV because she loved it even though she couldn't afford it. It was very cute!


----------



## meemos

Titanic - Kathy Bate's character brought LV luggage onto the ship.


----------



## lv-lover

Monster in Law-Violet had a whole luggage set, i think.

The Wedding Planner, but that was already metioned

can't think of anything else...


----------



## print*model

Bewitched.  Yes, I said Bewitched!  Samantha had a Speedy!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

print*model said:
			
		

> Bewitched.  Yes, I said Bewitched!  Samantha had a Speedy!


The TV show or the crappy movie remake?


----------



## ValleyO

joanna said:
			
		

> When it comes to LV, I can never forget those trunks in JOE AND THE VOLCANO...
> 
> Ties all those trunks up and use them as a life boat!!
> 
> It was the first time I ever saw a LV trunk.. and I KNEW then it imperative to own waterproof, floating, huge trunks when traveling overseas!!


 
I don't think that those were LV- didn't he get them at Hammacher Schlemmer or whatever its called?


----------



## RobbieNEmmy

ArmCandyLuvr said:
			
		

> The TV show or the crappy movie remake?



No!  OMG it was the original TV show!  I remember seeing a speedy, but then I said to myself it couldn't be!  Now I know it was.  How exciting.  Samantha Stevens had a speedy!


----------



## ilzabet

i am pretty sure charlotte has a damier pegasus when they all go to LA in SITC.


----------



## bagluv

I Have About 10 More.....I'll Be Back In A Few Min. (I Have Samantha Steven's Sighting, Too!)....YES! Monster-In-Law, Jane Fonda's Luggage!!!!!!!


----------



## joanna

ValleyOppressed said:
			
		

> I don't think that those were LV- didn't he get them at Hammacher Schlemmer or whatever is called?


 
Oh really?

I always thought they were LV...
sorry about that~~~ :shame:


----------



## bagluv

I Have Come To The Conclusion That I'm Beyond Obsessed.....I Must Have Spent Most Of My Life, Looking For LV in Movies & Shows......My Husband Agreed, My Daddy Agreed (I Didn't Speak W/Anyone Else Tonight)....Of Course, They Think That's ALL I Think About (All I Ever Thought About).......I Have One Last List.....Than I Need To Control Myself.....Oh No! My Sister, Just IMed Me & Now She's Doing This...I'm Not Responding! J/K....BRB W/The List......


----------



## bagluv

_*-Bewitched*_ ~ Another Samantha Stevens' LV ~ She Had A Bucket. Back Than They Were Made With The Leather In A Ring Around The Middle.

*-Poetic Justice* ~ Janet Jackson Had A Keepall

-(First Couple Episodes Of) *90210 ~ *Kelly Carried A Sac Plat. Donna Might Have Carried It Once As Well?

More Coming.....


----------



## bagluv

*-*_*Growing Up Gotti* _~ Victoria Gotti & All Her LV.....Especially When They All Went Away To Italy!

*-The Positively True Adventures Of The Alleged Texas Cheerleading* *Murdering Mom* ~ Holly Hunter (She Played Wanda Hollaway?), Had The Yuckiest Fake Mono Noe (With A Patch, On The Front)...She Wore Pretty Much The Whole Movie.The Point Of Her Wearing It Was Part Showing What A Strange Woman She Was.

*-Big Business*  ~ Lily Tomlin & Bette Midler (As The NY Rose & Sadie)...Had Gorgeous LV Luggage

*-Eye Of The Beholder* ~ Ashley Judd ~ Her Character Had A Keepall


----------



## bagluv

-(Also On) *Will & Grace*...In A Recent Repeat I Watched Grace Had A Mono French Purse.....&  In Another Episode, Karen Had A Mono Keepall & A Shoulder Tote (It Might Have Been A Piano)

*-The Deidre Hall Story* (I Believe That Is The Right Name)...She Had A Speedy With The Strap With It's Own Place To Attach (I Believe That Time Period In The Movie Was In The Early-Mid 80's). One Of Her Co-Workers Loved It As Well (Part Of The Movie).

_*-An MTV Special With Mariah Carey On Tour* _(With Da Brat By Her Side)....I Believe It Was Late 90's (Before Heartbreaker?)....Anyways She Toured With Her Montisouris.

-(Also On) *The Barkers*, They Have At Lease 2-3 Pegasus'


----------



## bagluv

Last One......

-*Martha Inc.: The Martha Stewart Story* ~ Joanna Cassidy Played A Key Role (Near The End ~ Cannot Remember Who She Was Playing)...But, As Cybil Sheppard (Martha) & Joanna Cassidy Stood Outside Of The NYSE...As They State Martha Is Now A Billionaire (Am I Getting This Right?).....Joanna Is Wearing A Musette Salsa.


Ok I'm Done.....Thanks For Reading!!! Good Night


----------



## rochasgirl

Can I include Newlyweds? Jessica Simpson has loads and loads of LV bags. Gastineau Girls, season 1, Brittny Gastineau carries LV multi-color alma in one episode where she went to meet the modelling agent for the first time.


----------



## Everlong

heres an easy one:
the fabulous life of... =)


----------



## sweetlove

Slightly off-topic, but what's with the use of fakes in movies? Don't the movie companies get in trouble with LV, or what? I don't really get it..

On-topic: I think one of the girls in Laguna Beach had one, which she later revealed was a fake.


----------



## print*model

ArmCandyLuvr said:
			
		

> The TV show or the crappy movie remake?


 
The original TV show - not the crappy movie remake !


----------



## bagluv

Rochasgirl - The Gastineau Girls When They Were Making Their Move...Piles Of LV.....& Of Course, Jessica Simpson

SweetLove - I Would Think They Would Get In Trouble For Fakes In The Movies......& On Laguna Beach:The First Season ~ They Did Admit It Was Fake.....The Second Season There Was A Lot More LV


----------



## SELFstyled

*Brown Sugar - *I believe "Sidney" carried a couple LVs, mainly the pochette & a vernis houston. Great movie too!


----------



## foxmonkey

In the *The Parent Trap *remake with Lindsay Lohan (who was too cute in the role, by the way), the mother had what looked like an Alzer 60 and a Bisten 50 on her closet shelf.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

RobbieNEmmy said:
			
		

> No!  OMG it was the original TV show!  I remember seeing a speedy, but then I said to myself it couldn't be!  Now I know it was.  How exciting.  Samantha Stevens had a speedy!


Wow.  I never knew that.  I used to watch Bewitched reruns as a kid with my mom.  I need to start watching again.  

When you think about it, Samantha Stevens could have any bag she wanted.  All she had to do was wiggle her nose.  I think I would have a Birkin in every color imaginable if I could do that!  :shame:


----------



## Janos614

bagluv said:
			
		

> -(Also On) *Will & Grace*...In A Recent Repeat I Watched Grace Had A Mono French Purse.....& In Another Episode, Karen Had A Mono Keepall & A Shoulder Tote (It Might Have Been A Piano)


 
There was also the episode in which Karen's smuggling drugs and sets up Rosario to take the fall for her at the airport, and she had what looked like a whole bunch of damier luggage, consisting of a tote and a few other pieces for check in. I drooled at the sight!!


----------



## Khoipond89

*Richie Rich- *Parents had a floating Mono Trunk when deserted in the ocean

*Sex and the City season 6- *Charlotte sports a Bi-color  Vernis Souple bag, as well as a CB Papillon

*Will & Grace- *Karen coming back from Tahiti? and smuggling perscription drugs in her Damier Paroli and Nolita luggages

in another Episode Joan Collins carries her Dog in a Sac Chien and grace mutters, " I can't even afford Louis Vuitton and her dog poops in it" Joan also carries a Sac Plat.

* Oprah-*When Marc Jacobs visits she brings out her Oskar Waltz


----------



## ilzabet

Khoipond89 said:
			
		

> *Will & Grace-*
> in another Episode Joan Collins carries her Dog in a Sac Chien and grace mutters, " I can't even afford Louis Vuitton and her dog poops in it" Joan also carries a Sac Plat.


 
     ROFL!!!  i   grace!  and will.  and karen.  the whole queen fabulous gang makes my day.


----------



## RobbieNEmmy

*Beaches*-  Bette Midler has a Vuitton suitcase.


----------



## jasanna143

Buttery said:
			
		

> "Daddy's Spoiled Little Girl" - In almost every episode, a daddy's girl is carrying one.
> 
> The Wedding Planner - Jennifer Lopez carried something in Damier canvas...That was when I first became obsessed with Damier.:shame:


 
J.Lo carried the damier alma I believe...?


----------



## jasanna143

bagluv said:
			
		

> -(Also On) *Will & Grace*...In A Recent Repeat I Watched Grace Had A Mono French Purse.....& In Another Episode, Karen Had A Mono Keepall & A Shoulder Tote (It Might Have Been A Piano)
> 
> *-*


 
OH, was that the one where she was getting her hair done in the salon?  I looooooooooove that show!!!


----------



## jimmyneyugn

sweetlove said:
			
		

> Slightly off-topic, but what's with the use of fakes in movies? Don't the movie companies get in trouble with LV, or what? I don't really get it..



Technically, they can, but they dont for one sole reason. Fakes are illegal yes, but if you buy a fake and use it as a prop. it becomes a prop and nothing more. if you buy a fake and pass it as real (and later try to sell it AS real) then you get in trouble. if you buy a fake and sell it saying it's fake, you get in trouble. Props are the exception because they're merely objects in a film to depict a certain likeness to a product or item. Moviemakers fake everything, from clothes to jewelry to handbags to even CARS! the studio isn't making money off of the fake bag, they're making money off the screenplay, the actors, the direction and cinematography.. the bag is just a TEENY TINY part of the movie, if it even has a part! 

PS: all the bags on will & grace, friends, and most other sitcoms except for SATC (that's not really a sitcom), or Dr. 90210 (or any of those stupid reality shows), are all fake. Like i said, they're PROPS. the studio isn't selling the bag, and they're not gonna waste their money on the bags when they have to shell out $1mil per person per episode of FRIENDS, or almost $1mil per person per episode of W&G's final season... 

back on topic:
Manhattan GM on The Ellen Degeneres Show


----------



## rochasgirl

I know there's one REALITY show which have REAL bags. It's The Gastineau Girls. Not too much LV, only one where Brittny carry her MC alma & last episode season 1, LV luggage. Also when they move, lots of LV luggages!! Lisa constantly wears Chanel & Hermes bags. Oooh.....I love Lisa's black croc birkin & kelly.

Forget one, Newlyweds. Tons of LVs!!!!

Oh yes....uhh....Dr.90210, the wife of a plastic surgeon with a little daughter, she did carry a real LV. Patients.....only God knows. hahaha....  

Another one, Oprah, not a reality show, the auctioning of her black mc alma & clothes. The auctioning show, remember??

Forgot to add, America's Next Top Model, don't know what's her name but she's carrying a LV Vernis Bag. Looks real.

Peace!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

There is a  Ellipse on Y& R  that drew carries.  I'm not sure if its real i'm not overly familiar with the bag.  But after seeing Irene's i'm going to assume that drews is the  gm because it looks rather big.


----------



## bagcrazee

*Private Benjamin* with Goldie Hawn-she's carried a Speedy 30


----------



## texaschic231

*Sex and the City: *There's one episode (I don't recall which) where Samantha is paying a delivery man with cash pulled from her Monogram Porte Tresor Wallet.


----------



## print*model

jasanna143 said:
			
		

> J.Lo carried the damier alma I believe...?


 
JLo carries a Damier Sac Plat in that movie.


----------



## crochetbella

Real Housewives:  Jo has a Keepall in addition to other bags.  I was wishing she won the bet with her fiance in the last episode to see what bag she was going to get. (They had a go-cart race and if she won she got another LV but she lost.)

Girls Next Door:  Holly has a bunch of LV bags and luggage including the very cute Damier Papillon. 

BTW I really don't watch all trashy reality shows. I just notice the LV when I do.


----------



## Buttery

SELFstyled said:
			
		

> *Brown Sugar - *I believe "Sidney" carried a couple LVs, mainly the pochette & a vernis houston. Great movie too!


 
I was watching that movie tonight and saw her LV's!  Sanaa Lathan is _so_ pretty.


----------



## cabbit

joanna said:
			
		

> When it comes to LV, I can never forget those trunks in JOE AND THE VOLCANO...
> 
> Ties all those trunks up and use them as a life boat!!
> 
> It was the first time I ever saw a LV trunk.. and I KNEW then it imperative to own waterproof, floating, huge trunks when traveling overseas!!


 
That just made me giggle so much!


----------



## naughtymanolo

i know heaps i allways make a mental note when seeing it 

sex and the city (within the first 5 mins) of the 1st episode carrie tells a story about a woman who left for NY she travels in a cab and has the entire cab filled with lv luggage 

a view from the top (i cant remember the actoress's name) she is gweneth Platrow's  role model toward the end of the film she carrys a pegase 70 when preparing for a filght, also when gwenethis intimidated by the international filght attendent who has a vuitton bag and exclaims she is going "straight to vuitton" (good attitude) after her next flight

Taxi: the young, attractive, model -like  thiefs  one has a keepall  when thier first appear in the film undigused  from the airport

in the witches, the grand head witch has a truck as a suitcase it is repeatedly used throughout the film and towards the end is an almost focal point as they have her money making machine inside it

i remember seeing lv in an old movie with elizabeth taylor can remember the name sorry 

in reality shows:

Blow out: repeatedly shown the salon owner had a pegase 60 and 50 and keepall set

america's next top model: i have seen them in almost every season in the last episode played in Australia Jay manual had a damier bag (it was unidenitifyable as it was only as small corner of the bag shown but enogh to see the print 

the simple life all seasons: at least one piece of luggage is shown in every season

Get Cartier: shows lv as a rival due to thier introduction of jewllery also shows some luggage and bags

the making of house of wax: paris hilton has a spree in vuitton wiht sister nicky      


this is alal i can remember for not the more i think the more that come lol


----------



## H_addict

I saw "Casino" last night for the 100th time (what a GREAT movie BTW!!!) and Sharon Stone's character has a keepall.


----------



## ruktam

luv4lv said:
			
		

> *Mean girls- but they were all fake!! lol*


 
yes they are fake!


----------



## Andiewc

In Catch Me If You Can Leo's character has a vuitton suitcase full of cash.


----------



## Ammietwist

On last week's Blowout, Jonathan was in the limo with his VPs, and one of them had, I think, an Alma.  Then when he was at the Sephora store in Hawaii, they walked by a customer that had the Coussin GM on her shoulder.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

This is hilarious, but today I saw another LV on TV....on COPS!!!  They pulled this girl and her friends over for something (I don't remember what exactly), but the two guys had warrants.  They started searching the car, and they found dope in the back seat and in the girl's purse.  Her purse was a Damier Papillon.

I was watching Dark Shadows:  The Revival on DVD the other day, and Dr.  Julia Hoffman had an LV suitcase when she arrived in Collinwood.  She was also wearing a Chanel 2.55, but that's another story for another thread.


----------



## Iluvbags

print*model said:
			
		

> Bewitched. Yes, I said Bewitched! Samantha had a Speedy!


 
Really?  I would love to see that


----------



## metro_glam

The YOUNG AND THE RESTLESS
Dru Winters - 
Sac Plat & Epi Sac Plat GM 
Ellipse Petit Modèlehttp://eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=10192050&SectionID=6000
Monogram Alma

Nikki Newman -
Figari PM
Epi Alma (black)

The rest of the crew also carry Chanel, Marc Jacobs etc, these are just some of the one's I remember and since this is a LV thread I won't post the rest. They've been fashion savvy in the past year, good for them.. love the show and love fashion... YUM!


----------



## Virgo

Does anyone know the low budget TV show Cheaters? Well I saw a "mistress" on there carrying a LV bag, it looked similar to a Batignolles.


----------



## br00kelynx

The Real World (Austin, I believe)- one of the girls has a baby blue Vernis Lexington
never saw it enough to tell if it was real or not (she also had a Chanel..real or fake? I don't know..)


----------



## John 5

13 Going on 30: That little girl carrying a Croissant, and Jenna Rink carrying a Vernis Lexington Pouch in Noisette.

The Simple Life 1 & 2: Paris and Nicole's Keepalls.


----------



## ck21

Tuckerville--Tanya carries a mono Alma.


----------



## Chaneller

naughtymanolo said:
			
		

> when gwenethis intimidated by the international filght attendent who has a vuitton bag and exclaims she is going "straight to vuitton" (good attitude) after her next flight


 
This Royalty International Flight Attendant actress was Jessica Capshaw and she carried a Drouot.


----------



## Bella Blonde

9 to 5 - Dabney Coleman's wife carries a papillon

The Muse - Sharon Stone has a luggage cart full of LV!

And I just saw Body Double again the other day, and I don't think it was a musette.  I'll have to watch it again now to see what it was!


----------



## H_addict

OMG!!! I almost forgot! On the latest "Bachelor" Moana had a speedy!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Bella Blonde said:
			
		

> And I just saw Body Double again the other day, and I don't think it was a musette.  I'll have to watch it again now to see what it was!



I was just taking a guess.  I have no idea what it is.  It could be a model that LV doesn't even make anymore.


----------



## Buttery

On the show _Las Vegas_ on NBC (just a few minutes ago)...A whole lot of LV luggage.


----------



## Chaneller

In MTV's 'Sweet Sixteen' season one's episode 1 Lauren had a Monogram Cabas Piano. In episode 3 Ava had a Amber logo tote and in episode 5 Natalie had a Monogram Vavin GM and a Monogram Pegase.


----------



## evolkatie

Sweet Home Alabama
Mean Girls (obvious one)
Legally Blonde series

Shopaholics (Chinese movie but it's ALL ABOUT LV)


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

*Sex & the City*

in season 1, in the very first episode the woman who's just arrived in New York from London has her cab stuffed full of Louis Vuitton luggage.

in season 2, the girls are all going to the hamptons and *carrie *has what looks like a whole set of Vernis luggage in baby blue. i think she has something that looks like the Keepall, and a bigger version of the Reade.

in season 3, the girls are in LA and *samantha* has a huge be-wheeled suitcase from the Monogram Canvas line. it looks even bigger than the Pegase 70, and it has a hard case like the Alzer suitcases. when *charlotte* joins them in LA later she has what also looks like a bigger version of the Vernis Reade, but in red, like Carrie's blue one.

in season 4, *samantha* is paying the delivery man and pulls her money out of a Monogram Canvas Porte-Tresor International Wallet.

in season 6, *charlotte* carries a Cherry Blossom Papillon in two episodes, and a small patent-leather white and brown tote. and when *carrie *arrives at the Hotel Plaza-Athenee in Paris, a bellboy opens the trunk of her cab and you can see a few Monogram Canvas suitcases inside, either the Alzer or Bisten suitcases.

yes, i am a Sex & the City nut


----------



## bagluv

Bella_Blonde ~ I Completely Forgot About 9 To 5 ~ That's The Best!

I Was Watching Part Of Monster-In-Law Last Night (I Know We Have Already Mentioned This Hysterical Movie!).....One Part I Didn't Notice Before. When JLo's Character Gets Revenge On Jane Fonda's Character.......JLo Brings All The Dogs Home & They Are Tearing Up Her MIL's Room....& One Dog Is Pulling Along A Piece Of Her Luggage In His/Her Mouth (I Didn't Get A Close Up Of What The Piece Was)...It's Funny!


----------



## JAP4life

saw a cerise speedy on that coyote ugly contest...


----------



## ChaneloChanel

**MOVIES**
-Chasing Papi (Real LV)
-Monster in Law (Real LV)
-Mean Girls (Fakeeeeeeeee LV)
-Cruel Intentions (Real LV)
-White Chicks ( Yike... Totally fake!)
-13 going on 30 (beautiful!! Real lv)
And moreeeee...
***TV REALITY***

-The Simple Life 1 & 2 (real lv)
-Newlyweds-Nick&Jessica (Real LV)
-Anna Nicole Smith ( real lv... Gee. Stupidfu****!!)
 And moreeee!!


----------



## Chaneller

What about LV sightings in *music videos *? 
Should we list them too???


----------



## LABAG

On sunday, I saw Juia Roberts carring a epi black carryall- it was fine! in the movie NOttinham Hill i think


----------



## coachwife6

Housewives of Tangerine County --- the insurance agent gal who was going to her high school reunion was pulling LV organizers out of her bag. Also saw Jo carrying a Speedy.


----------



## elle

evolkatie said:
			
		

> Sweet Home Alabama
> Mean Girls (obvious one)
> Legally Blonde series
> 
> Shopaholics (Chinese movie but it's ALL ABOUT LV)



A movie all about LV? I need to see! Is it in Mandarin or Cantonese?


----------



## evolkatie

elle said:
			
		

> A movie all about LV? I need to see! Is it in Mandarin or Cantonese?



Cantonese but it has a dubbed Mandarin version. Starring Cecilia Cheung. LOL it's so sweet, the guy that likes her is like "I sold all of your old LV bags and bought you new ones" LOL


----------



## Chaneller

A Drouot bag in 'View from the Top'


----------



## waterleamon

Can any one put on some pictures from these films? I would love to see.


----------



## Chaneller

Croissant Pochette and Lexington from '13 Going On 30'


----------



## Chaneller

waterleamon said:
			
		

> Can any one put on some pictures from these films? I would love to see.


 
I'm working on it.  
It takes time though.


----------



## waterleamon

wow! SWEET!


----------



## Chaneller

LV trunks in BEP 'My Humps' video


----------



## Chaneller

LV bags in BEP 'My Humps' video


----------



## waterleamon

this bag is lovely!


----------



## colleenco

ChaneloChanel said:
			
		

> **MOVIES**
> -Chasing Papi (Real LV)
> -Monster in Law (Real LV)
> -Mean Girls (Fakeeeeeeeee LV)
> -Cruel Intentions (Real LV)
> -White Chicks ( Yike... Totally fake!)
> -13 going on 30 (beautiful!! Real lv)
> And moreeeee...
> ***TV REALITY***
> 
> -The Simple Life 1 & 2 (real lv)
> -Newlyweds-Nick&Jessica (Real LV)
> -Anna Nicole Smith ( real lv... Gee. Stupidfu****!!)
> And moreeee!!


 
I was gonna say White Chicks! I had no idea that stuff was mostly fake though - wow! I just do not have an eye for that.


----------



## Buttery

Chaneller said:
			
		

> A Drouot bag in 'View from the Top'


That bag looks great!!! Now I want one!:shame: 

Thank you so much for posting that pic...I'm soooo glad that I came back to this thread! I was about to rent this movie just to see what the darn _bag_ looked like!:shame:


----------



## digby723

maraih carey's "Say Something" video looks like she copied BEP's my humps, she's all over those LV trunks lol


----------



## sweetlove

I saw the scandinavian version of Gay Army yesterday, and one guy had a keepall (45 or 50 I think) and the other guy had a keepall (also 45 or 50) and a pegas&#232;. HOT!


----------



## crochetbella

Pvt. Benjamin - Love the part where Goldie's sitting on the bed with her French Co. Speedy and all kinds of mono accessories.


----------



## twiggers

The Sopranos last weekend. Tony gave Carmela a mono wallet filled with oodles of cash.


----------



## Mattd7474

What about Titanic.. Molly Brown... when seeing Rose for the first time she has a few trunks with her!


----------



## bagluv

I Just Saw Private Benjamin Recently ~ I Was Thinking Of This Thread!

Also, Another Lifetime Movie ~ A Cooler Climate With Sally Field & Judy Davis. Judy Davis ~ Her Character Has Quite A Collection Of Mono LV Luggage. It's Gorgeous. She Doesn't Carry An LV Bag. I Love That Look Of ALL Mono Luggage.....With A Beautifully Put Together Outfit (Other Designers).....Mono Luggage Is Just A Statement In It's Own!


----------



## Chaneller

print*model said:
			
		

> JLo carries a Damier Sac Plat in that movie.


 
I watched the Wedding Planner movie yesterday, and it was not a Damier Sac Plat. From some angles it looks like it, but it's slightly smaller. From another angle it looks like Damier Venice, but slightly bigger, and it has a pocket on the other side, kinda like the one on Damier Parioli.
Could it be a fake? :blink: 

I'll take some screencaps tonight, so you can comment.


----------



## mellecyn

*Sex & The City* ~ When They Go Out To The Hamptons...Carrie Has Piles Of Vernis

yes the baby blue vernis.....and Charlotte has a Keepall !


----------



## pursegalor

Mean Girls- Lindsey has a multicolor pochette ( but fake ).


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

this thread makes me want to watch some of these movies all over again just to see if i can spot the LVs


----------



## Chaneller

Chaneller said:
			
		

> I watched the Wedding Planner movie yesterday, and it was not a Damier Sac Plat. From some angles it looks like it, but it's slightly smaller. From another angle it looks like Damier Venice, but slightly bigger, and it has a pocket on the other side, kinda like the one on Damier Parioli.
> Could it be a fake? :blink:
> 
> I'll take some screencaps tonight, so you can comment.


 
and here they are


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I was watching the movie, Sea of Love, a couple of nights ago.  Toward the end there is a scene when Al Pacino's character waits outside of the shoe store where Ellen Barkin's character works, so he can talk to her.  They start walking down the street, and a businessman walks past him who I swear was carrying a President Classeur.  I had to hit the rewind button and get another look at it, because it happened so fast.


----------



## Chaneller

Cameron Diaz is carrying a Mono Pochette in The Sweetest Thing. Remember the mens' room scene?


----------



## Rocky

I think la Lopez' purse in the Wedding Planner is a Gucci.


----------



## Chaneller

efusik said:
			
		

> I think la Lopez' purse in the Wedding Planner is a Gucci.


 
She also had a black Gucci in the movie, in about the same size and shape than a LV Sac Plat.


----------



## tabbyco

The Hills- Heidi carries a MC Speedy.


----------



## Rocky

> She also had a black Gucci in the movie, in about the same size and shape than a LV Sac Plat.


 
Yeah she was all about Gucci in that movie. The tan Gucci Sandals thats heel got stuck in the man hole. She had that stunning Gucci Leather Coat. It was all Gucci.


----------



## Chaneller

efusik said:
			
		

> She had that stunning Gucci Leather Coat.


 
Loved it too!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Chaneller said:
			
		

> I watched the Wedding Planner movie yesterday, and it was not a Damier Sac Plat. From some angles it looks like it, but it's slightly smaller. From another angle it looks like Damier Venice, but slightly bigger, and it has a pocket on the other side, kinda like the one on Damier Parioli.
> Could it be a fake? :blink:
> 
> I'll take some screencaps tonight, so you can comment.



I took a quick look in my LV catalog.  It's a Venice GM.


----------



## colleenco

pursegalor said:
			
		

> Mean Girls- Lindsey has a multicolor pochette ( but fake ).


 

I don't understand why movies use fake props? WTH?


----------



## evolkatie

Heh, The venice IS the sac plat but in Damier  silly


----------



## bagluv

^Colleenco ~ In Mean Girls, I Don't ThinkIt Was Suppose To Be Just A Fake Prop.....I Think The Point Was Showing High School Girls Who Will Do Anything To Fit In....Does That Makes Sense?


----------



## bagluv

I Have Another Lifetime.....I Taped A Few Weeks Ago: _Death Of A Cheerleader _(I Know Me & The Crazy CLer Movies!).....Tori Spelling Has A Keep All, They Show It Real Fast (As She Is Going Away Skiing).


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

*Maid in Manhattan* - i think the awful British woman Caroline Lane had LV luggage. in the scene where they showed her getting out of the taxi, the bellboy is taking LV suitcases out of the trunk. and then JLo comes in to the suite to unpack the suitcases, and they look like LV


----------



## bagluv

On _Janice Dickeson's Modeling Agency_ (I Believe That Is The Name) ~ On The First Episode Their Are A Few Different LV's, You See Them So Fast....


----------



## Buttery

The 1970's show *Good Times*...JJ's gold-digging girlfriend who leaves him in the restaurant was carrying some sort of LV clutch.


----------



## LV Rawks

Buttery said:
			
		

> The 1970's show *Good Times*...JJ's gold-digging girlfriend who leaves him in the restaurant was carrying some sort of LV clutch.


 
LOL!  This one made me chuckle!


----------



## Chanel4me83

Mexican Soap = Novela   Heridas de Amor


----------



## loriw

Julia Roberts is carrying a black epi speedy in Notting Hill - just spotted it the other day!


----------



## nhlrefbunny

Food Network's Vegas Wedding (or something to that effect) - Paula Dean had a chelsea tote.


----------



## Buttery

Did anyone already mention the movie _Home Alone_? In the scene where the mom is offering this elderly couple her possesions so that she can get back to Kevin, the elderly lady has a Speedy. Also, I _think_ Kevin's mom had a piece of LV luggage, but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## PurseFanatic

Buttery said:
			
		

> _The 1970's show *Good Times*...JJ's gold-digging girlfriend who leaves him in the restaurant was carrying some sort of LV clutch. _








			
				LV Rawks said:
			
		

> LOL! This one made me chuckle!


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

in the prince and me 2, the rival for the girl who is gonig to get married has a ellipse


----------



## Smith

I was watching the reruns of Designing Women.  The character Suzanne Sugarbaker mentioned Louis Vuitton lugguge in two different episodes.  In one episode, she had her lugguage by the door.


----------



## Michaela

Sex and the City:  When Carrie first meets Aiden one of the background performers as a baby blue Bleeker...

also Samantha has a pale yellow Columbus; I think it's the ep. one of her late night guests accidently lets a burgar in...

Miranda has a red epi hatbox and keepall (I could be remembering this wrong ) when they check into the hotel in LA...


Some rainy day I'm going to take screencaps of every fabulous bag and outfit in SATC...


----------



## kookielf124

Not sure if this fits into your catagory, but in the past season of "America's Next Top Model", the 'Butterfly' series, in one of the episodes (I think where the girls get new haircuts), the korean girl was carrying an LV.  Which one, however, I can't remember!


----------



## sweetlove

I think Rihanna is carrying a globe shopper in the end scenes for the "Unfaithful" video, but I'm not quite sure as she carries it with the side with the print in towards her body. I'm no globe shopper expert, but it has the same shape and details as far as I can see.


----------



## caitlin1214

twiggers said:
			
		

> The Sopranos last weekend. Tony gave Carmela a mono wallet filled with oodles of cash.


 I remember Tony saying to Carmella something along the lines of she can take this "Louis Vooton" to Paris with her.


----------



## sirenized

Witches with Angelica Houston, she has a LV trunk that was filled with money. now that is something i could go for right about now...a gorgeous LV trunk filled with monet to buy more LV


----------



## ValleyO

Will & Grace again: 
1.in the last season at Will's dad's funeral, DM has a Linda Scarf bag in black
2. when Grace's mom comes to visit, she brought a mono cruiser and a hardcase


----------



## Smith

CMT:  The Ultimate Coyote Ugly Search.  A couple of the girls had LV bags.  (Sorry if this has all ready been posted.)


----------



## Bag Fetish

sweetlove said:
			
		

> I think Rihanna is carrying a globe shopper in the end scenes for the "Unfaithful" video, but I'm not quite sure as she carries it with the side with the print in towards her body. I'm no globe shopper expert, but it has the same shape and details as far as I can see.


Just checked out the video and you're right, sure does looking like a shopper


----------



## John 5

SUCH a great movie: *Lie With Me* with Eric Balfour

Lauren Lee Smith's friend is carrying a Pochette towards the end of the movie.

*The Devil Wears Prada*:

I was surprised there wasn't much LV...  But I did see just *ONE *Cabas Mezzo? in the end.


----------



## BagLady14

Three Kings  George Clooney & Mark Wahlberg put the Kuwait gold bricks into LV Keepalls to load into tanks.
The Parent Trap   Natasha Richardson takes her LV luggage out of the closet to pack for California.
Someone already showed the Drouot from View From the Top, but Candice Bergman has the wheeled luggage as well as a Keepall, when she meets up with Gwyneth at the airport.
Actress Sara Foster steals a pineapple from the grocery store in The Big Bounce and stuffs it into her LV Papillon 30.


----------



## John 5

*Malcolm In The Middle*: Some girl had a Damier Papillon.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Bring it On: All or Nothing had a couple but were fakes.


----------



## vuittonloverintemp

Ya know, I'm not for sure about this, but I was watching the James Bond movie Octopussy...and I thought there was a British official who had a black epi leather attache case...can anyone confirm this?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

in that new duff movie 'material girls' hilary carries a patina-ed speedy 25....


----------



## Chaneller

LV bags from 'Daddy's Spoiled Little Girl'


----------



## Chaneller

more


----------



## Sternchen

The Cosby Show - the episode where Cliff takes Claire out to a hotel and leaves the kids with Grandpa.  It's an LV suitcase, one of those body hard ones.  Sorry, don't know the name!


----------



## FashionMIKE

in James Bond cant believe no one remembers this one. i think it was a view to kill the driver carrys all of roger moore's vuitton TONS of it up the stair in his room.  Than a lot of his gadgets have Mono cases!!


----------



## Chaneller

'Daddy's Spoiled Little Girl'


----------



## Chaneller

'Gastineau Girls'


----------



## pinkandgreen

on an episode of Made where the girl gets turned into a skateboarder or somethign like that she carries a fake LV white ellipse backpack. 

Also, not tv or movies but in Lilly Pulitzer's fall catalog there's some LV trunks and one of the models wears Chloe Paddington flats


----------



## Reux

On "Temptation" (a gameshow in Australia), they had LV as one of the gift shop items! I was only half watching the show (I'm a liiittle addicted and have always wanted to be on the show since I was very young) but looked up when they said "...from Louis Vuitton"! I didn't catch all the bags that were there but one was a luggage piece and another was a Trouville (maybe Deauville?). I *think* the contestant who was in the lead decided to buy it  I know I would have!


----------



## Pippi

yeuxhonnetes said:
			
		

> this thread makes me want to watch some of these movies all over again just to see if i can spot the LVs



I just read through this whole thread, so I can make a list of movies to rewatch to look for the LV's


----------



## LV-Fanatic

LV_addict said:
			
		

> "The Osbournes" - Sharon's LV collection is TO DIE FOR!!!
> "Meet the Barkers" - Shanna gets Cerises Sac Plat as a gift from Travis and she also has Sac Coussin.
> "13 going on 30" - Jen Garner's character has a few pieces incl. Croissant.
> I know there are more!



FACT: Sharon Osbourne owns tons of fakes...she's even admit to them  ...she does however own many beautiful authentics ...i remember she even got caught with a bunch of fakes as she was going through customs


----------



## prentice

Outback jack...dunno whether it was shown in the US...but Natalie had a Keepall 45...


----------



## sweetlove

I saw a keepall (not sure about the size) in the episode of Punk'd where ne-yo gets punked.. it actually has a part in the episode too, as he gets arrested for having the bag and it had something to do with a missing child or something.. I didn't really understand what it was about, but I did see the keepall


----------



## Smith

I was just flipping the channels and saw an LV bag on ESPN.  A football player was being introduced, and I believe it was his wife standing behind him holding a mono LV bag.  I could not tell what kind it was.


----------



## John 5

I saw a Multiple-Cite on the news yesterday... I didn't realized that I had said "OMG! A Multiple-Cite!!!" out loud.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I saw another LV on TV again, but this time it was a horrible fake.  It was on America's Most Wanted to boot.  The cops in Chillicothe (sp?), Ohio are looking for a man who shot one of their own and then escaped from prison.  Last week they got a tip that he was in Columbus and dating a local hooker.  They showed actual footage of the authorities confronting the hooker about his whereabouts.  She had the nastiest fake LV I had ever seen.  It was a cherry blossom Noe, but it had backpack type straps on it.  The "vachetta" looked like yellowish plastic!  I couldn't stop laughing when I saw it.  The cops should have arrested her for a crime of fashion!


----------



## FashionMIKE

caitlin1214 said:


> I remember Tony saying to Carmella something along the lines of she can take this "Louis Vooton" to Paris with her.


 
In another episode he gave his girlfriend at GLOBE mercedes ( my parents got my car there!!!!!!!) the ladys name was gloria trillo a mono walet.


----------



## chiclawyer

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I took a quick look in my LV catalog. It's a Venice GM.


 
Yup! Definitely the LV Venice GM.


----------



## lv-lover

I saw one on the news the other day...I was saying "Look! A Louis Vuitton bag!" in my head for my own entertainment ..but I accidentally said it out loud. My dad looked at me funny.


----------



## viconmodel

On the series finale of "Friends", when Rachel was at the airport waiting for her flight to Paris, she was carrying a very large LV shoulder bag, but I have no idea what it's called.  it looks almost like a Sac Plat, but it had a closed-over flap.  Does anyone remember seeing this?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

viconmodel said:


> On the series finale of "Friends", when Rachel was at the airport waiting for her flight to Paris, she was carrying a very large LV shoulder bag, but I have no idea what it's called.  it looks almost like a Sac Plat, but it had a closed-over flap.  Does anyone remember seeing this?


There was another thread about this.  Several members did some digging and found that the bag was a fake.  It's not unusual for fakes to be used as TV and movie props.


----------



## sophiae

I don't know if anyone has said this, but on the movie "Taxi" one of the Brazilian girls coming out of the airport has a keepall...


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I was just channel surfing when I came across a movie called "Havoc" starring Anne Hathaway.  I didn't watch the whole film, but in the part I did see, she was carrying a Pochette Accessoires.


----------



## NVMyLV

Yes, *Ritchie Rich's* parents were floating on the trunks in the ocean,* Private Benjamin*, Goldie had a Speedy and about 9 years ago there was a movie out about the first war in Iraq called *3 Kings* or something like that with George Clooney and they BURNED a "ginormous" pile of Louis Vuitton luggage and bags.  I let out a very audible gasp right in the middle of the movie theater!!  I took my daughter to Hilary Duff's new movie, *Material Girls* and Hilary had her Speedy.  Oh yeah!  The life story of Martha Stewart (with Cyble Shepard), she had a Speedy.  That's the ones that I can think of right off the top of my head.


----------



## NVMyLV

BagLady14 said:


> Three Kings George Clooney & Mark Wahlberg put the Kuwait gold bricks into LV Keepalls to load into tanks.
> The Parent Trap Natasha Richardson takes her LV luggage out of the closet to pack for California.
> Someone already showed the Drouot from View From the Top, but Candice Bergman has the wheeled luggage as well as a Keepall, when she meets up with Gwyneth at the airport.
> Actress Sara Foster steals a pineapple from the grocery store in The Big Bounce and stuffs it into her LV Papillon 30.


 

Remember in 3 Kings they burned that huge stack of LV too?


----------



## pinkish_love

Oh this thread is just great!


----------



## ms.ally

the mtv cribs epidsode of russle simmons and his wife keeora of kelora somthing simmons the head of baby phat, they show her shelf, she had lv's stacked on top of eachother and in piles


----------



## ms.ally




----------



## ms.ally

heres the only pics i could find. crazy


----------



## NVMyLV

Oh!  If only that were my closet!!


----------



## Smith

I was watching a rerun of the tv show Charlie's Angels. It was an episode from the final season so it must have been around 1980/81.  Anyway, one of the customers had an LV mono wallet and matching bag.


----------



## katrinaofoz

An old movie, (but just saw it last night)...."Bonfire of the Vanities"...Melanie Griffith and Tom Hanks have a pile of LV luggage in the backseat of their car.


----------



## sbum15

Diary of a Mad Black Woman there is an alma, white mc speedy, pegase and alzer


----------



## superstar

Ugly Betty. The mean girl can't think of her name. She once wore a black le fabuleux.


----------



## superstar

In tonight's episode of Ugly Betty. Vanessa William's chartacter was wearing this bag.


----------



## madamefifi

sbum15 said:


> Diary of a Mad Black Woman there is an alma, white mc speedy, pegase and alzer


  Damn, I was hoping to be the only one on this thread who mentioned this particular movie!! I almost made it, too.....


----------



## Ilovepurse007

*Ugly Betty, I saw it too.


*


----------



## bag_obssessed

metro_glam said:


> The YOUNG AND THE RESTLESS
> Dru Winters -
> Sac Plat & Epi Sac Plat GM
> Ellipse Petit Modèle
> Monogram Alma
> 
> Nikki Newman -
> Figari PM
> Epi Alma (black)
> 
> The rest of the crew also carry Chanel, Marc Jacobs etc, these are just some of the one's I remember and since this is a LV thread I won't post the rest. They've been fashion savvy in the past year, good for them.. love the show and love fashion... YUM!


 
I have also seen Lauren with a Mono Speedy in Y&R


----------



## latinamodel

ms.ally said:


> the mtv cribs epidsode of russle simmons and his wife keeora of kelora somthing simmons the head of baby phat, they show her shelf, she had lv's stacked on top of eachother and in piles


 

Ilove kimora! I wear a lot of baby phat.  She's so gorgeous and their babies are so darned cute.


----------



## latinamodel

LV-Fanatic said:


> FACT: Sharon Osbourne owns tons of fakes...she's even admit to them  ...she does however own many beautiful authentics ...i remember she even got caught with a bunch of fakes as she was going through customs


 

im still baffled that these celebs carry fakes holy cow!!


----------



## bagkris

casino royale---LV shop


----------



## bagsnbags

Ilovepurse007 said:


> *Ugly Betty, I saw it too.*


 

The one in ugly betty was fake..I donlt think polly should have pocket


----------



## beautifullife

John 5 said:


> SUCH a great movie: *Lie With Me* with Eric Balfour
> 
> Lauren Lee Smith's friend is carrying a Pochette towards the end of the movie.
> 
> *The Devil Wears Prada*:
> 
> I was surprised there wasn't much LV...  But I did see just *ONE *Cabas Mezzo? in the end.


 
only one cabas mezzo?  the movie (devil wears prada) comes out on dvd today.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Parent Trap - the mother had two trunks in her closet


----------



## prentice

was there some LV in Maid in Manhattan too...or am I just imagining...


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Ronin - I was watching Ronin the other night with my SO and there's one scene at a hotel where there's a bell boy with a luggage car full of LV  

Totally Groom, lol


----------



## beautifullife

John 5 said:


> SUCH a great movie: *Lie With Me* with Eric Balfour
> 
> Lauren Lee Smith's friend is carrying a Pochette towards the end of the movie.
> 
> *The Devil Wears Prada*:
> 
> I was surprised there wasn't much LV...  But I did see just *ONE *Cabas Mezzo? in the end.


 
yes, i saw that cabas mezzo too. it was a fake cabas mezzo- i saw the triangular vachetta on the side of the bag (indicating it was a cabas bag), but there was no vachetta on the bottom (so it was a fake).


----------



## Chaneller

Some girl carried a black MC Speedy at school in *Beautiful People*.


----------



## krmkjk

Has anyone seen "The Parent Trap" on Disney Chanel w/ Linsey Lohan when she was about 10 or 11???

If you look at one of the scences when she is in London and her mom is standing in front of her open closet (it's really hard to notice), but it looks like an LV mono hat box or something of that shape on the top shelve!! haha

and Flavor or Love... New Yorks has a Sac De Nuit bag (I think w/ a blue trim???) I don't know if it was fake.


----------



## krmkjk

j'aime_vuitton said:


> Parent Trap - the mother had two trunks in her closet


 
haha!!! Sorry I didnt read that... i just posted.. sorry!

GOOD EYE!! I didnt notice it until like the 5th time I watched it


----------



## sbum15

krmkjk said:


> Has anyone seen "The Parent Trap" on Disney Chanel w/ Linsey Lohan when she was about 10 or 11???
> 
> If you look at one of the scences when she is in London and her mom is standing in front of her open closet (it's really hard to notice), but it looks like an LV mono hat box or something of that shape on the top shelve!! haha
> 
> and Flavor or Love... New Yorks has a Sac De Nuit bag (I think w/ a blue trim???) I don't know if it was fake.


 

All those girls on Flavor of Love have a Louis, so I'm sure they're fake. 
I watched Richie Rich last night on TV and when his parent's plane goes down and they are on the raft, they fish one of their LV trunks out of the water.


----------



## sbum15

Doen't Kimorra claim to have the largest LV collection in the world? I think I read that somewhere.


----------



## alanaofthebay

RobbieNEmmy said:


> No! OMG it was the original TV show! I remember seeing a speedy, but then I said to myself it couldn't be! Now I know it was. How exciting. Samantha Stevens had a speedy!


 
That is so cool!  I love that show!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

ayla said:


> Scrubs, Jordan has a black le fab.



Yes she has, but look at the strap, it has spikes as well. I've never seen such a version on the LV website.


----------



## latinmalemodel

Witches the movie, it is the strongest memory I can think of it is about some evil witches that turn kids into mouse and the main witch has huge LV trunks full of poison and money 

p.s. I was little when I first saw that movie and didn't know any better from LV but still love the idea of the trunks and the mono LV's lol I was born to LoVe LV...

one day I'll have a wardrove trunk like those...


----------



## Mattd7474

That is a  Le Tal, not  a Le Fab and its fake, the real ones do not have studs on the strap LIKE that one


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

If I have to tell the truth I like the studded strap better.


----------



## Blueberry

Gwen Stefani's video "The Sweet Escape".. 
I spotted a Headphone bag in the Goldilocks scene


----------



## louis loves fendi 818

In a Kanye video where a girl is slowly leaving @ an airport. IDK the name.


----------



## sbum15

^^ All Falls Down


----------



## louis loves fendi 818

^Thanx.


----------



## vanhornink

I just remembered one: Have you guys ever watched "Project Runway"? The one contestant in season 3, Laura Bennett used a train case all the time when in the work room (sewing room) and on Top Chef the last season the one contestant, which I cant remember her name, she had an LV messenger type bag, sorry, dont know the name.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Wow!  I can't believe this thread is back!  I love this thread.  It's probably the best thread I have ever started.


----------



## louis loves fendi 818

vanhornink said:


> I just remembered one: Have you guys ever watched "Project Runway"? The one contestant in season 3, Laura Bennett used a train case all the time when in the work room (sewing room) and on Top Chef the last season the one contestant, which I cant remember her name, she had an LV messenger type bag, sorry, dont know the name.



Yeah, she was french and she had an abesses and Laura had a wardrobe trunk, boite flacons, and alzer.


----------



## bvbirdygirl

luv4lv said:


> *Mean girls- but they were all fake!! lol*



really?
wow. im disappointed.


----------



## bvbirdygirl

oooh. confessions of a teenage drama queen. there is a fake mc bag of some sort. 
something long and skinny.


----------



## sbum15

Monster In Law-Jane Fonda's character has a whole set of luggage

And speaking of Laura from Project Runway, I love this pic


----------



## KKKKate

Best "LV Parody" in a movie....Madelin Kahn in the 1970's Mel Brooks film "High Anxiety."   She has a Caddie with a Monogram paint job and matching Monogram EVERYTHING!


----------



## KKKKate

sbum15 said:


> Monster In Law-Jane Fonda's character has a whole set of luggage
> 
> And speaking of Laura from Project Runway, I love this pic


 


That pic is so perfect (and so Laura) it looks like it's from a catalog!


----------



## jellybellymomma

Surreal Life on Sunday, Tracy Bingham, what a collection!  She had a babylone, and her bed was covered with luggage!  Also, on the movie Taxi a few girls were getting into a cab and one had a keepall.  And I remember many years ago on SNL, they did a skit and the guys had a monogram couch.  And they also did a skit with Paris Hilton costarring.  They went to a boutique and when they asked about the prices of they bags they said they'd get it in china town.


----------



## blue996

I was watching Dallas tonight and a woman in a mall had a mono noe.


----------



## SWlife

I barely watch TV but this might give me  a reason to!


----------



## xhollieax

Blueberry said:


> Gwen Stefani's video "The Sweet Escape"..
> I spotted a Headphone bag in the Goldilocks scene


 
Omg that what bag it is!! its been annoying me for weeks, i  it!


----------



## Wild Orchid

joanna said:


> When it comes to LV, I can never forget those trunks in JOE AND THE VOLCANO...
> 
> Ties all those trunks up and use them as a life boat!!
> 
> It was the first time I ever saw a LV trunk.. and I KNEW then it imperative to own waterproof, floating, huge trunks when traveling overseas!!


 

LMAO!!  I'm sorry, I just spit my soda out as I read this! Thanks for a great laugh.


----------



## jellybellymomma

arrested development.  portia had a yellow epi jac


----------



## Ilovepurse007

jellybellymomma said:


> Surreal Life on Sunday, Tracy Bingham, what a collection!  She had a babylone, and her bed was covered with luggage!  Also, on the movie Taxi a few girls were getting into a cab and one had a keepall.  And I remember many years ago on SNL, they did a skit and the guys had a monogram couch.  And they also did a skit with Paris Hilton costarring.  They went to a boutique and when they asked about the prices of they bags they said they'd get it in china town.



Yes, I just saw the Taxi again on TV and I noticed it. One of Models carried a keepall, and one passenger in the movie, she carried a mono speedy 30.


----------



## Blueberry

xhollieax said:


> Omg that what bag it is!! its been annoying me for weeks, i  it!


 
Its called the Headphone bag


----------



## Chaneller

Cameron Diaz had a Mono Pochette in 'The Sweetest Thing'


----------



## karman

In Jay-Z's music video "Lost One" the girl leaves the hotel carrying the LV "Boite Pharmacie"


----------



## Kandi

In the 80s movie 9 to 5 with Dolly Parton and Jane Fonda...the mean boss's wife had a Mono Papillon.


----------



## Blueberry

- *Three Men and a Little Lady:* during the grandmother's visit.. She had loads of LV luggage http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Men_and_a_Little_Lady

- *Gilmore Girls Season 5 : *
1) When Emily Gilmore was arguing w/ Richard from the basement.. She carried a HUGE LV trunk
2) Richard Gilmore surfing the internet, Emily passed by and he showed her the LV website.. it appeared on screen


----------



## lv-lover

Some mono pochette action on tonight's America's Next Top Model.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Had another sighting, but this was a horrible fake sighting.  I was watching some show on Court TV.  They were showing crimes caught on video.  They were showing security footage from inside a bank that was being robbed by a 19 year old woman who became known as the "Cell Phone Bandit".  She got this name, because during all of the robberies she committed, she was talking to someone on a cell phone the whole time.  Anyway, in the footage, you clearly saw her enter bank while talking on her phone.  She then slaps her handbag on the counter and hands a note to the teller.  That's where the fake sighting comes in.  Her handbag was a hideous fake multicolor papillon!  LOL...you would think with all the money she got from robbing banks, she could buy a real LV!


----------



## KKKKate

I rented the movie "Shopaholics" because it was mentioned here...what a hoot!  I'm going to buy it!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Run's house, Vanessa has few pieces. (someone probably mentioned this before)


----------



## venetiakim

WCLC said:


> . Note to self:  watch it again just for the damier sighting.


LOL me too!


----------



## FashionMIKE

Roger Moore in James Bond


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I was watching a show called Anatomy of Sex on Discovery Health, and part of the show was filmed on the streets of NYC.  I saw two people walk by with LVs.  One was a messenger bag I didn't recognize.  The other was a Babylone.


----------



## Spo0oky

I don't know if this thread applies to LV accessories only but if it doesn't... In The Devil wears Prada, when Andy (Anne Hathaway) arrives to Plaza-Athénée, she's wearing a Louis Vuitton winter coat.


----------



## blc

Is there an English version of "Shopaholics?" In the Apprentice, a bunch of the women in several seasons have had LV's. I remember some in the first season.


----------



## sophiae

i don't know if this was mentioned, but a few weeks ago, on THE HILLS, lo was carrying what looked like a damier speedy 30...


----------



## caxe

One of JJ's girlfriends on "Good Times" was carrying an LV bag on their date.  I think his date's name was Vanessa.  She was played by a young Cheryl Lee Ralph (Dee, the stepmom on "Moesha").


----------



## Chaneller

superstar said:


> Ugly Betty. The mean girl can't think of her name. She once wore a black le fabuleux.



Amanda had a black Le Fab in season 1, episode 4.


----------



## Chaneller

Catherine Zeta Jones with Epi Riviera in Oceans 12.


----------



## irishpandabear

I love this thread!  It always amazes me how LV ends up everywhere!


----------



## Chaneller

SATC Samantha with Epi Sac Plat


----------



## Chaneller

SATC Charlotte


----------



## Chaneller

Satc


----------



## Chaneller

MTV's Meet The Barkers


----------



## Bordelle

The Parent Trap has been on all week - The number of vuitton pieces (luggage) is unbelievable...in fact it's on now...

Jlo in maid in manhattan had a few as well


----------



## lilj

*goes to hire parent trap*...

In Blood Diamond there is a scene when the Soloman goes to the city and when he hops out of the limo you can spot one in the background, from memory i think it was a monogram speedy...i think...cant remember.
And i'm sure in The Devil Wears Prada, when they arrive at the hotel (This may have been in the deleted scenes) there was some LV luggage in the car's boot.


----------



## DiorKiss

Andiewc said:


> In Catch Me If You Can Leo's character has a vuitton suitcase full of cash.


 
You're kidding! I love that movie, but didn't notice the LV... probably because I wasn't as hooked on it when saw it the last time! Darn you tPF...


----------



## DiorKiss

I found a pic where you can see Lindsay Lohan's fake Pochette in Mean Girls:


----------



## DiorKiss

I found out Rachel uses an LV bag in the last episode of Friends!











I heard it's fake, but I don't think a show like Friends would use any fake objects. Just seems weird to me. I think it's some kind of vintage bag?


----------



## DiorKiss

Some pics from White Chicks:

Horribly fake MC mini HL





(Fake?) Cherry Blossom Alma & Dog Carrier


----------



## DiorKiss

I'm watching Friends right now, 'TOW Lesbian Wedding', and when Rachel's mother arrives at Central Perk she's carrying an LV luggage piece! I think it's an Eole 50 or Alizé 24 Heures, but I'm not sure.


----------



## dell

Why do they use FAKE LV's in movies??  EEWW!  Yes the cb ALMA is fake.


----------



## DiorKiss

^ Je sais, it's horrible, fake LV's in movies!


----------



## rene1986

dell said:


> Why do they use FAKE LV's in movies?? EEWW! Yes the cb ALMA is fake.


I guess b/c they're just props. I think all the LV's in Material Girls were real but only because they actually belonged to the Duff's. I guess the people who are in charge of getting accessories or whatever aren't gonna spend $1000 for something that's so unimportant to the film/show. IDK just a thought.


----------



## JuiceBox

DiorKiss said:


> I found out Rachel uses an LV bag in the last episode of Friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it's fake, but I don't think a show like Friends would use any fake objects. Just seems weird to me. I think it's some kind of vintage bag?


Sadly I actually fell in love with this bag only to hear it was a fake and just a prop for the show...


----------



## ddremi

In 'Waiting To Exhale', Angela Basset throws around a Keepall and eventually burns it with all her husbands belongings.


----------



## Wild_Rose

JuiceBox said:


> Sadly I actually fell in love with this bag only to hear it was a fake and just a prop for the show...


are you sure about that??? I think the FRIENDS production could afford a genuine LV.... and especially after saying that Rachel would go to Paris to work for Louis Vuitton!


----------



## JuiceBox

Wild_Rose said:


> are you sure about that??? I think the FRIENDS production could afford a genuine LV.... and especially after saying that Rachel would go to Paris to work for Louis Vuitton!


 

Heres the link http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/help-louis-vuitton-bag-3375.html


----------



## superstar

Blake Lively as Serena in Gossip girl.


----------



## jmzr22

*Lost in Translation* - Scarlett's character has a pile of items on a cabinet (spilling out of a bag I think) and amongst them is what I am sure is an Epi agenda.


----------



## BoomBoom

My husband fell in love with LV after we saw Joe vs. the Volcano.  He loved the running gag of the trunks showing up through the movie.  He appreciates quality and would rather I spend on things that last.  He may complain that I spend too much on stuff (shoes or clothes) but never says a thing about my LV's.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

In the L-word Dana always carries Lv-luggage


----------



## mzkyie

On the show Girlfriends there's LV luggage in the corner here's a pic...I'm not sure if its real or not...


----------



## mzkyie

also on Project Runway Season 1 Kara Saun had some LV luggage it was similar to what the josephine and mary-kate bags are made out of but it was blue...after seeing it there i never saw it again lol

On MTV's True Life :I'm getting married... the couple that lived in Boca Raton Florida. The bride-to-be (can't remember her name) had a lot of LV  as well...

 The Girls Next Door Holly is always carrying her damier Papillon and on the episode where she purchased a new car her friend was carrying the beverly gm (gorgeous bag!!)

that's all i have for now although I'm positive I'll be back!!


----------



## mzkyie

Tyler Perry's Why did I get Married...Damier item between janet and Tasha







This is from Chasing Papi...dunno the name of the bag...


----------



## kt_mui

A 2006 Cantonese Hong Kong movie titled "Shopaholics" starring Cecila Cheung.


----------



## diorgrl

I just saw hef's the girls next door today, and Holly (main gf) had a damier papillon while they were horse back riding!  I've seen her with other LV's on previous episodes


----------



## JuiceBox

I'm hoping this is real! I noticed when watching *The Fifth Element* (one of my FAVE films) when the Diva goes to her hotel room she has trunks and luggage carried.

Sorry the pic isn't clear... I couldn't screen cap the dvd so I had to photograph my monitor!


----------



## wai bb

In the movie _Lust, Caution_ Mak Taitai has a hard monogram suitcase of some kind with blue lining that she is packing when she is staying over with the Yees


----------



## honeybeez

i like to see the shopaholics movie... alot of LV in that show.  even got the limited edition eye love u.


----------



## iqaganda

in Hilary Duff's Material Girls! Their luggages there is LV!


----------



## paolochua

_Hayden Panettiere_; *Bring It On: All Or Nothing*

*HORRIBLE FAKE.*


----------



## paolochua

_Gwen Stefani_; *Wind It Up Music Video*; Bindi Sunglasses


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

I just watched "Ocean's 12" the other day I think Catherine Zeta-Jones was carrying a black Epi Riviera in a couple of scene, can anybody confirm that?!


----------



## LilTiffany

Georgia Rule - Felicity Huffman's luggage "You'll know it's mine...b/c they have all the L's and V's on them."


----------



## LV&Lexus07

*Saved By The Bell!* (yes I still love that show...LOL)  In the episode where they all go to Hawaii Lisa Turtle has an LV French Company Train Case and a few other pieces of luggage.


----------



## BoomBoom

Here's an old one...Lifetime TV's movie "A Cooler Climate" with Sally Fields and Judy Davis.  Judy Davis had LV Mono luggage in several scenes.


----------



## Lynpink

LV&Lexus07 said:


> *Saved By The Bell!* (yes I still love that show...LOL)  In the episode where they all go to Hawaii Lisa Turtle has an LV French Company Train Case and a few other pieces of luggage.




Yay another *Saved By the Bell* fan!!  I watch that on movie links all the time!!  I think I remember that episode.  Lisa Turtle was ALL about fashion!!


----------



## Label Addict

I saw a mono pap in Bewitched (original tv version) 

and I can't believe this hasn't been mentioned Pharell with Miroir Keepall (Number one (?) with Kanye West)


----------



## Label Addict

Mariah "say something" - take your pick it's dripping in Vuitton-ness it was filmed in Paris at the mothership drool worthy video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHAuFZHVT7I


----------



## sheenster23

Confessions of a teenage drama queen...
Lindsay lohan had a real MC mini HL in white i think..


----------



## BoomBoom

Did someone already list Tyler Perry's Diary of a Mad Black Woman?  Monogram luggage, Mono Alma, MC Speedy...lot's going on and a great movie.  Just watched it tonight on TNT.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I'm glad you mentioned Tyler Perry because I saw his latest film tonight (Why Did I Get Married?) and I spotted several LV's.  Janet Jackson's character carries what I think is a Soft Briefcase, another character has a Damier Speedy next to her while sitting on a bench and another carries a Mono Alma (although I think that one was fake).  The movie is great by the way!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Found a screen capture with the Damier Speedy - It's just a peek but it's there!


----------



## COSMOS

You guys have great eyes! I've only noticed a couple of everything you guys posted.


----------



## Dorothea

Kittie LaRoche said:


> I just watched "Ocean's 12" the other day I think Catherine Zeta-Jones was carrying a black Epi Riviera in a couple of scene, can anybody confirm that?!


 
I thought I saw one too...


----------



## BoomBoom

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^I'm glad you mentioned Tyler Perry because I saw his latest film tonight (Why Did I Get Married?) and I spotted several LV's.  Janet Jackson's character carries what I think is a Soft Briefcase, another character has a Damier Speedy next to her while sitting on a bench and another carries a Mono Alma (although I think that one was fake).  The movie is great by the way!



Good to know.  The good movies always get lousy ratings...we passed on it the other night, now I'll make a point to see it and count the LV's!


----------



## jmzr22

JuiceBox said:


> I'm hoping this is real! I noticed when watching *The Fifth Element* (one of my FAVE films) when the Diva goes to her hotel room she has trunks and luggage carried.
> 
> Sorry the pic isn't clear... I couldn't screen cap the dvd so I had to photograph my monitor!



Great spotting! I love everything Luc Besson - The Fifth Element is such a 'guilty pleasure' film


----------



## Chaneller

Kittie LaRoche said:


> I just watched "Ocean's 12" the other day I think Catherine Zeta-Jones was carrying a black Epi Riviera in a couple of scene, can anybody confirm that?!



 Here's some pics.

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/lv-sightings-in-movies-and-tv-11718-16.html


----------



## JuiceBox

jmzr22 said:


> Great spotting! I love everything Luc Besson - The Fifth Element is such a 'guilty pleasure' film


 

thanks, I always watch it when it's on TV. Did you know John Galliano designed the costumes? :o


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

Under the Tuscan Sun:  In the scene at marketplace in Tuscany there is a random woman at the veggie stand with a mono bucket.  Looks real to me.


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

Can't think of anymore that hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## superstar

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^I'm glad you mentioned Tyler Perry because I saw his latest film tonight (Why Did I Get Married?) and I spotted several LV's. Janet Jackson's character carries what I think is a Soft Briefcase, another character has a Damier Speedy next to her while sitting on a bench and another carries a Mono Alma (although I think that one was fake). The movie is great by the way!


Also his wife is carrying a Vernis piece when they get to the cabin. Lots of LV in this movie.


----------



## lilj

Monster In Law - Viola has LV luggage, but some of them are fake, at the start. She does have real stuff during and at the end. When she first leaves the clinic, its fake, but after that all real


----------



## Mattd7474

Viola is HILARIOUS! HAHA LOOOOVE THAT MOVIE!


----------



## GenYbagaddict

I can't believe i spotted every single other non-LV bag in SATC but nvr ever saw the LV ones! I am ashamed!!!!


----------



## nickkyvintage

OMG!  i just watched the WHOLE SERIES of satc, every single episode and there is loads of Vuitton!!!

I couldnt beleive it. way too many to list unless i watched it all again! its amazing. I watched it in a marathon over a week  it was the best week ever!


----------



## flychinadoll

I think Keyshia Cole has the Summit Drive in Amarante.  I saw it on her show 2 weeks ago.


----------



## louis_V

all chinese tv series!!! they ALWAYS have one (keepall) when traveling! both fakey and real!...thats what inspired me to get a keepall!


----------



## pinkmelon

ugly betty - claire meade has a monogram keepall and cosmetic box thingy


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Death Becomes Her - Meryl Streep has a keepall
Addams Family Values - Debbie has tons of suitcases and trunks when they come back from Hawaii
OC California - Julie Cooper when she moves to the trailer park a whole truck full of everything LV ever made ...  (great scene)
Desperate Housewives - Gabriele has in the first season some mc keepalls.... but those were horrible fakes because the signs ´were wrong, but they probably want to make the impression of her being rich
The Witches - Anjelica Huston has quite a lot of LV luggage in her hotel room
Will and Grace:
- tons of suitcases in Karen's walk-in-closet (in the pre-room) (several episodes) 
- in season three first episode Karen has quite a lot at the airport (mostly damier)
- Karen also has some when she was kicked out of the Plaza Hotel 
- Helen Barnes (Graces interior design concurent) has a sac chien PM and a  bag something (lol) to carry folders 
- in season one Jack has some when he wants to move in to Will
- Graces Mom Bobby Adler when she comes to visit for the first time 
- Grace which she couldn't afford (you already mentioned) ... later that season she has a (*does not make sense with what she said before*) seasonal collection theda (I guess, not sure, but it's a LV that is not made anymore), when she is with Leo and sitting alone in that cafe where they are always all together

Yes I do love Will and Grace ....  Or I did love it...


----------



## NVMyLV

Label Addict said:
			
		

> I saw a mono pap in Bewitched (original tv version)
> 
> Me too!  Last night, I was watching Season 4 DVD and Samantha was carrying the Pap on the episode where she makes Darrin have a dream about what life wiould be like if the world knew that she was a witch.  Right on, Samantha!!


----------



## Pink_Swish

OC- Horrible MC pochette fake !! it was disgusting! it was in the s1 where they are at seths grandpas party ( summer was holding it)


----------



## Pink_Swish

pinkandgreen said:


> on an episode of Made where the girl gets turned into a skateboarder or somethign like that she carries a fake LV white ellipse backpack.
> 
> Also, not tv or movies but in Lilly Pulitzer's fall catalog there's some LV trunks and one of the models wears Chloe Paddington flats


 
I cant remember her name but she was made into a rugby player! Yup i saw a cuple of fakes on that ep!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Just adding another sighting.  Right now on The People's Court, the judge is hearing a case regarding money owed for the sale of a mink coat.  The defendant is carrying a Damier Azur Speedy 30.  It's fab!

The plaintiff is also carrying a black Balenciaga motorcycle bag!  It's eye candy in the court!  I think the judge should rule that the bags be immediately turned over to me!  *LOL*


----------



## petunia12

evolkatie said:


> Cantonese but it has a dubbed Mandarin version. Starring Cecilia Cheung. LOL it's so sweet, the guy that likes her is like "I sold all of your old LV bags and bought you new ones" LOL



Cool.  I would love to see this movie.  Thanks.


----------



## petunia12

The movie "Love In the Afternoon" with Audrey Hepburn.  There are a couple LV luggages shown in this movie.


----------



## lv-lover

pinkmelon said:


> ugly betty - claire meade has a monogram keepall and cosmetic box thingy


 
Amanda had a black le fab in one episode too.


----------



## italianlolita

In Saved by the Bell, Lisa Turtle had the Monogram Canvas luggage in the episodes where she and her friends go on vacations.

Also in the movie The Witches, the trunk full of money sent to Luke's house was a Monogram Canvas trunk.


----------



## loving_couture

I better get a pen & paper because im gonna be busy watching movies LOL


----------



## H_addict

Last night during the finale of "_I Survived A Japanese Game Show_", the guy on the street of Tokyo gave one of the contestants a business card that he took out of his Graffiti wallet.


----------



## Label Addict

Watching Charmed right now (confession I like rubbish TV) Rose McGowan just had a green epi soufflot


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

A defendant on yesterday's People's Court had a Mini Lin Speedy.


----------



## Juliela

This is a little embarassing...

In the previews for "Beverly Hills Chihuahua" I've seen Jamie Lee Curtis carrying a Daimer Hampstead GM...gorgeous!!


----------



## keishapie1973

^^  I was just about to post this too.  The preview came on and I kept rewinding it to see the Hampstead.  I was showing my kids and husband that I had the same bag.  My dh just rolled his eyes.........  However, I think it is the MM size.


----------



## Label Addict

There is an advert on TV in the UK for a Bette Midler album (on every break I think!) on the cover she is sitting on a LV hard case


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

tauketula said:


> ^^  I was just about to post this too.  The preview came on and I kept rewinding it to see the Hampstead.  I was showing my kids and husband that I had the same bag.  My dh just rolled his eyes.........  However, I think it is the MM size.



I thought I saw that!  I was going to rewind it as well, but I was afraid DBF would think I was weird.  LOL at your rewinding it!


----------



## mylan2424

Label Addict said:


> Watching Charmed right now (confession I like rubbish TV) Rose McGowan just had a green epi soufflot


 
I love CHARMED!!! I saw that too. I think she has two more in the show that she uses!!!! I am addicted and love Charmed since the beginning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paije

H_addict said:


> "The Osbournes" - Sharon's LV collection is TO DIE FOR!!!
> "Meet the Barkers" - Shanna gets Cerises Sac Plat as a gift from Travis and she also has Sac Coussin.
> "13 going on 30" - Jen Garner's character has a few pieces incl. Croissant.
> I know there are more!


 

Was it called "13 going on 30" in the US? In Australia it was called 
"Suddenly 30" - weird


----------



## paije

Samantha on Bewitched has a good collection too...vintage!


----------



## mylan2424

I am not sure if anyone has posted this yet but in the movie "21". The group of kids go to a LV Boutique in Vegas after they begin winning big! I almost flew out of my seat when I saw it in theaters.

Also in Ann Hathaway carrying a a rare Le Tal or something in Devil Wears Prada but you can only see it in the behind the scenes?????


----------



## paije

Jamie Lee Curtis is carrying the Hampstead GM in Beverly Hills Chihuahua, carrying the dog, then she splits it open all the way down one side and she lets the dog out onto a table.


----------



## John 5

^^^ Tee hee hee. I was just about to post this!  It was such a cute movie and I got into it more when they showed LV on Rodeo Drive in the background.


----------



## paije

^ I know didn't it look fantastic, there I was sitting in the cinema in boring old Adelaide wishing that was me walking down Rodeo Drive.... why oh why wasn't I born in the US?! lol


----------



## LuvMyShibaInu

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I thought it would be fun to create thread to discuss LV sightings in films and TV. If you know of any films or TV show in which LV bags were shown, feel free to chime in. I'll start by naming some movies I've seen LV in:
> 
> Ready to Wear-The editors of Elle and British Vogue had LV luggage (trunks and a steamer bag)
> 
> Coming to America-Akeem and Semmi have LV trunks which get stolen upon their arrival in Queens
> 
> Body Double-The murder victim, Gloria, has an LV purse which gets snatched. I don't know what type of purse it is; it's a simple flap bag with a long strap.


 

I know this is old, lol, but I'm watching _Coming to America_ this morning and I love that scene!  So much eye candy!


----------



## mvc_sassy

The Darjeeling Limited.....

see the bags at http://www.purseblog.com/travel-gear/the-darjeeling-limited.html


----------



## LaciGirl007

NVMyLV said:


> Label Addict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a mono pap in Bewitched (original tv version)
> 
> Me too! Last night, I was watching Season 4 DVD and Samantha was carrying the Pap on the episode where she makes Darrin have a dream about what life wiould be like if the world knew that she was a witch. Right on, Samantha!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's so funny, b/c a few months ago I saw a re-run of a horrible made-for-TV remake of Dark Victory made in the '80s with Elizabeth Montgomery & Anthony Hopkins (what a waste of talent) but in it she did carry a mono LV -- I think it was a bucket, but since it was before I really got into LV I'm not sure.  Maybe EM herself was an LV fan!
Click to expand...


----------



## Label Addict

Ne-Yo video Miss Independant he has a Mono President Briefcase


----------



## cherylc

I am pretty sure Ugly Betty was wearing a bandeau on this week's episode. maybe the black butterfly one? i'm not sure.


----------



## styloboy

cherylc said:


> I am pretty sure Ugly Betty was wearing a bandeau on this week's episode. maybe the black butterfly one? i'm not sure.



Yeah I saw that too, she was wearing the black bandeau papillon


----------



## Jerzygirl

On the Hills, Stephanie had on a black neo cabby GM.


----------



## Chanticleer

In the movie "Beverly Hills Chihuahua" Jamie Lee Curtis carries an LV ( I don't know if it was real, I didn't recognize it) in the beginning of the movie.  I think she carried two different ones, the one had a heavy looking gold chain for a handle ( shoulder bag).


----------



## flychinadoll

Chanticleer said:


> In the movie "Beverly Hills Chihuahua" Jamie Lee Curtis carries an LV ( I don't know if it was real, I didn't recognize it) in the beginning of the movie. I think she carried two different ones, the one had a heavy looking gold chain for a handle ( shoulder bag).


 
I thought the one in the beginning was a Hampstead, but it was a custom doggy bag by the way she was able to open up the side of the bag to let Chloe out....


----------



## legsieloveslamb

I'm not a huge LV fan but I saw one being carried by a lady that was on GMA on Friday. I spotted it right away......... did anyone else see it?


----------



## heckp

Filipino Channel?


----------



## sabishka

If you ever watched the show "Will and Grace" you'd notice how many LV's they used! Luggage pieces and bags, yum!


----------



## emojosh

*Life In The Fab Lane:* Kimora Lee Simmons's infinite Vuitton collection in an ep where they go to LA from her house in Jersey. Also, there's one episode called "Keepin' It Real Estate" where she's looking touring homes looking for a house and her assistant James, locates a homeowners stash of LV in a closet and they ogle the bags and worship for a few minutes. (Although Kimora has every piece ever made probably!)


----------



## emojosh

Jerzygirl said:


> On the Hills, Stephanie had on a black neo cabby GM.



There's a lot of LV on The Hills. Heidi is known for her* Neverfull,* Lauren "Lo" bosworth has a *Damier Ebony Speedy 30* that she carries a lot, and isn't featured so much in the show but it's in the tabloids and on blogs like Perez Hilton a lot. Lauren also has a *Damier Eb Speedy 30 or 35*, I couldn't tell which, and she wore it on a date with Brody and it made a brief splash on the episode where she and Whitney were in Paris.


----------



## emojosh

italianlolita said:


> In Saved by the Bell, Lisa Turtle had the Monogram Canvas luggage in the episodes where she and her friends go on vacations.
> 
> Also in the movie The Witches, the trunk full of money sent to Luke's house was a Monogram Canvas trunk.



Wow! Lisa Turtle was my favorite character! I didn't know what LV was then, of course, but that's exciting! Lisa had better taste than I can remember. (I just remember the jean jackets, teased hair, side ponytails, and lucite chunky earrings.) And I remember the episode where she went crazy with a credit card. I've always remembered that, even to this day.


----------



## keishapie1973

On the new show Diet Tribe, Anna carries a mono speedy 25.


----------



## edsbgrl

emojosh said:


> Wow! Lisa Turtle was my favorite character! I didn't know what LV was then, of course, but that's exciting! Lisa had better taste than I can remember. (I just remember the jean jackets, teased hair, side ponytails, and lucite chunky earrings.) And I remember the episode where she went crazy with a credit card. I've always remembered that, even to this day.


 
OMGosh!  I LOVED Saved By the Bell!!!!!  Side ponytails were the shiznet........... 

I didn't know LV then either but now I have an excuse to go back and watch episodes.  LOL.


----------



## howardu09

I saw a mono BH on House Hunters last night on HGTV


----------



## autumnseason

MTV's "Daddy's Girls" have LV in almost every scene...they all wear lots of LV!


----------



## diorgrl

Hills: Heidi always carries the Whisper GM Khol!  She uses her NF GM for travelling to Cabo a lot with Spencer 
Stephanie carried the Blue Marina GM to fashion school, and she has quite a few other LV's too! She was interviewed on MTV canada - she said she loves LV and for her bday Heidi & Spencer bought her a new LV purse (sorry forgot which one!) and Lauren got her an "LV coffee table book" - probably the one everyone has here


----------



## robbins65

not 100% sure, but during the New Years Eve show on Days of our Lives, I could of sworn Diedre Hall (Marlena) had a Pomme Sunset Blvd, I kept rewinding my DVR to check it out!


----------



## keishapie1973

Oh, I almost forgot.  On an episode of Young & the Restless last week, a woman in the bookstore (at the register checking out) was carrying a Galliera PM.


----------



## KathyB

Everytime I watch "Coming to America", little driplets of drool start trickling down my chin.....   OMG, what an AWESOME collection of LV Luggage!!!  Anything you could ever want in LV luggage was RIGHT THERE!

America's Next Top Model Cycle 2 - (Winner) Yoanna House carried a Mono Keepall.


----------



## taniherd

tauketula said:


> Oh, I almost forgot.  On an episode of Young & the Restless last week, a woman in the bookstore (at the register checking out) was carrying a Galliera PM.




You know I saw that too!  I had to rewind my dvr back twice  to see if it was really a LV or maybe I was just seeing things!  That's for confirming.  
Do you remember when Dru(Victoria Rowell) use to wear lots of LV's on Y&R also?  She was soo stylish.  I really miss her!


----------



## taniherd

autumnseason said:


> MTV's "Daddy's Girls" have LV in almost every scene...they all wear lots of LV!




*Yes they sure do!  I just finished watching the 2nd episode.  
I really like that monogramouflage speedy Angela carries.  
The patina looks good.*


----------



## KathyB

*That 70's Show:*  Pamela (played by Brooke Shields) is moving out of Bob's house after his ex-wife Midge comes back.  Pam is carrying a Sirius 45 or 55.


----------



## KathyB

*Down and Out in Beverly Hills (1986):*  Bette Midler's character is shown in the opening carrying a Mono Noé.


----------



## tallymia

Rich-and-drunk said:


> Death Becomes Her - Meryl Streep has a keepall
> Addams Family Values - Debbie has tons of suitcases and trunks when they come back from Hawaii
> OC California - Julie Cooper when she moves to the trailer park a whole truck full of everything LV ever made ...  (great scene)
> Desperate Housewives - Gabriele has in the first season some mc keepalls.... but those were horrible fakes because the signs ´were wrong, but they probably want to make the impression of her being rich
> The Witches - Anjelica Huston has quite a lot of LV luggage in her hotel room
> Will and Grace:
> - tons of suitcases in Karen's walk-in-closet (in the pre-room) (several episodes)
> - in season three first episode Karen has quite a lot at the airport (mostly damier)
> - Karen also has some when she was kicked out of the Plaza Hotel
> - Helen Barnes (Graces interior design concurent) has a sac chien PM and a bag something (lol) to carry folders
> - in season one Jack has some when he wants to move in to Will
> - Graces Mom Bobby Adler when she comes to visit for the first time
> - Grace which she couldn't afford (you already mentioned) ... later that season she has a (*does not make sense with what she said before*) seasonal collection theda (I guess, not sure, but it's a LV that is not made anymore), when she is with Leo and sitting alone in that cafe where they are always all together
> 
> Yes I do love Will and Grace ....  Or I did love it...


 Grace at _Will and Grace_ also had a Mono French purse


----------



## LVpug

Date My EX...Jo has carried a speedy azur and a speedy ebene...I love the speedy...she loves LV..on her previous show Orange County Desperate Housewives she carried a mono speedy...I think Slade and her still have a spark for one another...heehheeee...she has awesome taste in handbags....on the last show one of her dates gave her a handbag as a gift and she thought it was ugly (it was...) she totally digs LV...right on Jo...I am way too into that show...lol...


----------



## keishapie1973

taniherd said:


> You know I saw that too! I had to rewind my dvr back twice to see if it was really a LV or maybe I was just seeing things! That's for confirming.
> Do you remember when Dru(Victoria Rowell) use to wear lots of LV's on Y&R also? She was soo stylish. I really miss her!


 
Yes, I do.  I remember seeing Dru carry a Ellipse and an Epi Soufflot.


----------



## LVLux

Girls next door have been loaded w/LV's lately!


----------



## MissCrystal

*the real world brooklyn* - chets mom had a mono LV


----------



## mona_lisa

texaschic231 said:


> *Sex and the City: *There's one episode (I don't recall which) where Samantha is paying a delivery man with cash pulled from her Monogram Porte Tresor Wallet.


 The Real Me was the episode she tipped him extra because he was looking at her nude picture GOD i LOVE samantha


----------



## mona_lisa

emojosh said:


> *Life In The Fab Lane:* Kimora Lee Simmons's infinite Vuitton collection in an ep where they go to LA from her house in Jersey. Also, there's one episode called "Keepin' It Real Estate" where she's looking touring homes looking for a house and her assistant James, locates a homeowners stash of LV in a closet and they ogle the bags and worship for a few minutes. (Although Kimora has every piece ever made probably!)



i guess that some of her bags were destroyed on 9/11 she had a condo on wall street and the whole condo was destroyed and i would think all the lvs she had in her closet : (


----------



## assia

In "Sex and the City" when Charlotte joins the girls in L.A she was wearing a pomme bag (I don't remenber the name but it was a big shoulder one)!


----------



## assia

O.C: back from Paris, July wears mono mini-noè (and suitcases)!


----------



## dotnative

Last week I watched the movie "Daniel's Daughter" on the Halmark Channel, the heroin Laura Leighton (who played Sydney, Jane's sister on Melrose Place). She plays a fashion magazine editor. She carries a Black Epi Passy GM through out the movie. Gorgeous bag. Now I want one.

The movie wasn't so bad either.


----------



## soren

how come there are so many fakes in shows?


----------



## keishapie1973

dotnative said:


> Last week I watched the movie "Daniel's Daughter" on the Halmark Channel, the heroin Laura Leighton (who played Sydney, Jane's sister on Melrose Place). She plays a fashion magazine editor. She carries a Black Epi Passy GM through out the movie. Gorgeous bag. Now I want one.
> 
> The movie wasn't so bad either.


 

This makes me want a black Passy.


----------



## Millemini

assia said:


> In "Sex and the City" when Charlotte joins the girls in L.A she was wearing a pomme bag (I don't remenber the name but it was a big shoulder one)!


It was a Reade GM in the old Red Vernis, it's not Pomme.  I've attached a pic.


----------



## keishapie1973

Tracy on "The Game" was using a Mono Sophie in the last episode during the meeting scene.


----------



## kenka

of course,,, *RACHEL* from "* FRIENDS*" I dont know its name but it was a huge bag she was carrying when trying to look for her passport at the airport, she was going to Paris to work for Louis Vuitton actually..!!


----------



## Miss Dior Cherie

kenka said:


> of course,,, *RACHEL* from "* FRIENDS*" I dont know its name but it was a huge bag she was carrying when trying to look for her passport at the airport, she was going to Paris to work for Louis Vuitton actually..!!



That was a fake, sadly. I always wondered why they did that, especially since she was going to work for Vuitton. :/


----------



## KathyB

I don't know what I never caught this, but watching the ANTM marathon on Oxygen yesterday, it is Cycle 10 and they're in Rome, Tyra just did the photo shoot and was commenting with Mr. Jay.  She said something and sort of sunk down off the screen and there was an LV something on the table behind her.  I have it on a tape, so I'm going to ff'd to that part, pause it and try to see what it is.


----------



## KathyB

Miss Dior Cherie said:


> That was a fake, sadly. I always wondered why they did that, especially since she was going to work for Vuitton. :/


I also thought that was bizarre to give her a fake to carry when she's leaving to work for Vuitton in Paris!  By Season 10, there should have been enough money made on the series to afford an authentic LV prop for Jen to carry!


----------



## hellsangel227

i THINK in "Curious Case of Benjamin Button", Cate Blanchette is seen wearing a vintage LV epi noe in RED in a seen where she visits benjamin at home.  I can't be sure but it looked GORGEOUS!


----------



## hellsangel227

Oh, also it had four golden feet knobs on the bottom, so that's why I'm not sure... it might have been vintage??
And in the same movie, they used LV luggage , trunks, as well.


----------



## Spinky

Lena Olin's character is carrying a monogram Alma in "Awake".

In "Serendipity", Kate Beckinsale's & John Cusack's characters are in front of Louis Vuitton in Bloomingdale's.  You can see it best right at the end of the movie.


----------



## luckycardslady

gossip girl. blair with petite noe full of confiscated cell phones. it looked cute!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

On the Reality Shows: 
"First Class All the Way" - the owner/president is carrying the Damier Chelsea.
"Date My Ex" - Jo wearing the Damier Speedy in both ebene and azure - I am guessing both are a 30


----------



## kenka

Miss Dior Cherie said:


> That was a fake, sadly. I always wondered why they did that, especially since she was going to work for Vuitton. :/


 

Hi u guys,, can you tell me how did u realized it was a fake one, out of curiosity,, thanks!


----------



## Haute Addiction

In the movie *New in Town* Renee Zellweger's character has a large LV Piece!


----------



## penelope tree

I don't have anything new to add for now, but i love reading this thread. well done eagle-eyed LV fans.

theres a pic further back in the thread where someone spotted a mono speedy 25 in the background of a shot in satc  marvellous!


----------



## ilovecocochanel

Read through all the threads and What's Love Got To do With It has an LV.  I haven't seen that movie in years, but I think I remember that Angela Bassett (playing Tina Turner) had a keepall.  I am almost 100 percent sure of it, because I remember yelling out, Louis Vuitton!!! and my DH just looked at me as if i had gone insane.   Anyone remember seeing it?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

This thread rises again!  Actually, it reminds me of something.  I am embarrassed to admit this, but I was watching that Cathouse show on HBO (or is Showtime?).  It's about the Moonlight Bunny Ranch.  Anyway, one of the gals who works there (she goes by the name Airforce Amy) had a ton of LV luggage.  They showed her arriving at the ranch from her home to do a stint at the ranch, and she had all these pieces loaded up in the back of her Escalade.  I saw a train case and some rolling luggage.  She had both mono and damier.  The mix of LV patterns was so overwhelming that I wasn't even able to figure out how many pieces she had.  I started to think that being a hooker must be pretty lucrative.  They then showed her with a client and she got $3500 out of the guy!  I was like damn....


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

KathyB said:


> *Down and Out in Beverly Hills (1986):*  Bette Midler's character is shown in the opening carrying a Mono Noé.



I've seen that movie a million times, and I never noticed it.  Then again, I haven't watched it in the time since I started loving LV.


----------



## Alyana

LOTSSSS of LV on The real Housewives of OC. Especially Damier Azur

Breana and her Azur speedy 30 and a mono tote, not sure if its NF.
Vicki had an Azur Saleya

Tamra also had a mono tote on her lunch with her friends.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

In _Noah's Arc Jumping the Broom_, there's a scene that shows two characters sleeping with the Louis Vuitton blanket!


----------



## tobiastorgenson

Oh yea! Great thread, I searched for this and didn't see it mentioned so I hope its not a repost and I hope I finally get to share something with this forum!

One of my favorite movies - Three Kings - George Clooney, Mark Wahlberg, Ice Cube features a few scenes with A TON of LV luggage.  They are taking Gold bricks from Sadaam's army that Sadaam's army originally stole from the wealthy Kuwait.  They also stole a bunch of valuables, including LV luggage.  They use the LV luggage to carry the gold bricks. A GREAT movie, I recommend you check it out, EVEN if its just to see the LV !


----------



## keishapie1973

Last week on Young & the Restless, A lady walks into the coffee house with an Azur Speedy.  I'm starting to see more LV on this show.  A couple of months ago, someone was carrying a mono Galliera.


----------



## txmomof3

what made me want a Galliera GM was a GH article where a soccer mom was given a budget to buy some "timeless" wardrobe staples - and she had a $2,000 budget for a purse - it had to be an "it" bag -  she ended up with the Galliera GM!!

I love, love, love my Galliera GM - have only had it for 2 weeks now!


----------



## taniherd

tauketula said:


> Last week on Young & the Restless, A lady walks into the coffee house with an Azur Speedy. I'm starting to see more LV on this show. A couple of months ago, someone was carrying a mono Galliera.


 

You know I was wondering if YOU noticed that.  I should have known better.  But to me the sides of her speedy looked different.  As if they were gathered in or something??  Maybe it was just the angle...I did rewind it twice to make sure.  
Who was carrying the mono galliera?  Oh wait that was in the bookstore right?


----------



## keishapie1973

^^Yep.   Taniherd, I am always purse-watching..........


----------



## keishapie1973

I am sitting watching one of my favorite shows right now and I've already spotted 2 LV's.  They sent the contestants home for 30 days.  So far, Tara's friend was carrying a Trevi (it looked like the GM but I'm not sure).  And, Tara herself had a Mono Speedy 30 (with a beautiful patina) sitting on her bed.


----------



## taniherd

tauketula said:


> I am sitting watching one of my favorite shows right now and I've already spotted 2 LV's.  They sent the contestants home for 30 days.  So far, Tara's friend was carrying a Trevi (it looked like the GM but I'm not sure).  And, Tara herself had a Mono Speedy 30 (with a beautiful patina) sitting on her bed.




*Which show?*


----------



## ShopGirl647

*Samantha Who* - Christina Applegate had a red epi speedy - the episode where she blamed a white dude for stealing her purse when in fact it wasn't.


----------



## berrycraig

I'm not sure if it has been mentioned, but in Thursday's new episode of Ugly Betty, near the very end, Marc is wearing what looks to be the Green Graffiti T-Shirt!


----------



## Renzo

Sex and the City the movie, 

Carrie - Limelight Clutch (Hospital) 
Andre Leon Tally - Personalized Trunk (Vogue Photo shoot)
Louis - Bowling Denim Patchwork, Firebird 
Charlotte - Azur Beauty Case (Mexico)


----------



## keishapie1973

tauketula said:


> I am sitting watching one of my favorite shows right now and I've already spotted 2 LV's. They sent the contestants home for 30 days. So far, Tara's friend was carrying a Trevi (it looked like the GM but I'm not sure). And, Tara herself had a Mono Speedy 30 (with a beautiful patina) sitting on her bed.


 

Ooops.  I can't believe that I forgot to mention the name of the show.  It was on last night's episode of The Biggest Loser.


----------



## eva4789

on Two and A Half Men, Evelyn had LV luggage when she attempted to move in with Charlie


----------



## glamourous1098

I was watching* Airplane* and in a brief scene there's a whole pile of LV luggage.


----------



## MissLianne

I'm Y&R crazyyyyyy....... And I saw that at Crimson Lights!!


----------



## Barlow

Can I post some pics to go with this thread?

Confessions of a Shopaholic...

The fakey from Mean Girls


----------



## paradise_valley

Buttery said:


> The Wedding Planner - Jennifer Lopez carried something in Damier canvas...That was when I first became obsessed with Damier.:shame:


 
I just watched that movie with my tween-DD and she said, "Look Mom! It's Louis Vuitton!" The bag might have been a Sac Plat.


----------



## paradise_valley

print*model said:


> JLo carries a Damier Sac Plat in that movie.


 
Sorry, I didn't see your post until AFTER I had posted.


----------



## paradise_valley

Chaneller said:


> I watched the Wedding Planner movie yesterday, and it was not a Damier Sac Plat. From some angles it looks like it, but it's slightly smaller. From another angle it looks like Damier Venice, but slightly bigger, and it has a pocket on the other side, kinda like the one on Damier Parioli.
> Could it be a fake? :blink:
> 
> I'll take some screencaps tonight, so you can comment.


 
Oh, this will most certainly teach me to read through a thread thoroughly before commenting.


----------



## PurseHorse

I was watching "The Fashion Show" on Bravo last night and I saw either a Trouville or a Deauville sitting on one of the designer's table.


----------



## Haute Addiction

There's LV in Tyler Perry's "Why did I get married" and on the first season of "The Hills" Heidi Montag carries a speedy.  Although I couldn't get a good look at the speedy to see if it was real


----------



## Haute Addiction

mzkyie said:


> Tyler Perry's Why did I get Married...Damier item between janet and Tasha


 
Oops!  Didn't see this post before


----------



## keishapie1973

^^ OK.  I can't believe that I missed that.  When the lady in the black got up she was also carrying LV, a mono Alma.  This pic makes me want to watch the movie again to see if I spot the Damier Speedy.


----------



## meneednewpurse

tauketula said:


> I am sitting watching one of my favorite shows right now and I've already spotted 2 LV's. They sent the contestants home for 30 days. So far, Tara's friend was carrying a Trevi (it looked like the GM but I'm not sure). And, Tara herself had a Mono Speedy 30 (with a beautiful patina) sitting on her bed.


 

I saw that, but i thought the Trevi was the Pm though. I can't be sure even though i kept rewinding to see which it was. lol


----------



## TxGlam

Millionaire Matchmaker  - season 2 finale spotted a Trevi GM on the busty chick.


----------



## emojosh

Just got in from seeing "The Proposal" with Ryan Reynolds and Sandra Bullock. Sandra has a Pegase that is seen throughout the movie, and a carryall that gets dumped in the bay, suprisingly, with no darkening done to the leather... hmm... 
 Couldn't find any pics, I'm sorry.


----------



## too_cute

"soul men". bernie mac's character carried lv luggage (keepall).


----------



## jomougs

***what i like about you**** loren has mono canvas croissant
and val also has some chanel.


----------



## buwanmamon

all i can think of right now is the last episode of friends. jen aniston/rachel had a monogram bag, i believe. i just forgot what it was. 



Miss Dior Cherie said:


> That was a fake, sadly. I always wondered why they did that, especially since she was going to work for Vuitton. :/



edited to add:

so that's why i couldn't figure out which bag it was. harhar. thanks for the info. yeah, wonder why they do that.

oh and yeah, i know it was already mentioned but i also remember seeing charlotte with a cb papillon before in satc. if i'm not mistaken, this was the market, market episode.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Real Housewives of NJ:

Silver Mahina XS
Red Epi Passy GM

and a lot more!


----------



## paradise_valley

emojosh said:


> Just got in from seeing "The Proposal" with Ryan Reynolds and Sandra Bullock. Sandra has a Pegase that is seen throughout the movie, and a carryall that gets dumped in the bay, suprisingly, with no darkening done to the leather... hmm...
> Couldn't find any pics, I'm sorry.



I just saw that too.  Didn't realize carryalls were smaller than keepalls and had brass hardware on the bottom, but they do.


----------



## keishapie1973

_Soap Opera: The Bold and the Beautiful_

Dr. Taylor Hayes left her *Mono Petite Noe* sitting on the couch.  It had a beautiful patina and made me miss mine.


----------



## sassc

I was flipping through HBO last night and saw a mono luggage and keepall on one of the ladies leaving on the series Cathouse.  For the record I do not watch the show, just happened to catch this!


----------



## conrad18

I'm not 100% sure about this one, and please correct me if I'm wrong. But, I was watching General Hospital today and I noticed that Alexis Davis was wearing what looked to be an LV necklace. Not the best pic, but you can kinda see it.


----------



## BFVauctionsOHMY

I believe that necklace is a Sweet Alhambra necklace by Van Cleef & Arpels...


----------



## gelbergirl

it has been said already but SB in The Proposal is hauling around her LV luggage.
PS: cute movie, she is so funny


----------



## sassc

I was just watching MTV and the video My Humps by Black Eyed Peas has a several LV trunks and bags in it!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD_vJRatx-A


----------



## gelbergirl

"Fierce Creatures"
Jamie Lee Curtis character is carrying a Keepall in this 1997 movie.


----------



## sanni_81

material girls: tanzie marchetta (hillary duff) is carrying a speedy 30 tm.


----------



## HoyaLV

conrad18 said:


> I'm not 100% sure about this one, and please correct me if I'm wrong. But, I was watching General Hospital today and I noticed that Alexis Davis was wearing what looked to be an LV necklace. Not the best pic, but you can kinda see it.


 
That kid either loves that necklace or is staring at something else


----------



## HoyaLV

This thread makes me wanna watch more TV!


----------



## Giangiacomo

Will & Grace was allready mentioned, but here some pics





















(this one is just 4 fun)


----------



## LVoeMe

The Proposal- Sandra Bullock had a piece of luggage on the ferry boat.
op, sorry, someone already said that.


----------



## Giangiacomo

nmorra86 said:


> I guess b/c they're just props. I think all the LV's in Material Girls were real but only because they actually belonged to the Duff's. I guess the people who are in charge of getting accessories or whatever aren't gonna spend $1000 for something that's so unimportant to the film/show. IDK just a thought.


Hmm that doesn't make sense.. if it isn't so important, they could also get a bag that hasn't got a designers name or monogram or whatever on it. But they use it deliberately, because like it's said: in 99% of the time, when a character in a movie or on TV wears something from Vuitton (as an example), it says something about that character, or the show. Who he/she is, their lifestyle, finances, etc. 

Why else would you use a bag that has to let you know it is a Vuitton. 

So.. in fact, producers of movies/series using fake designer bags are greedy and selfish. They just want to make advantage of the success of a brand.


----------



## lascanlan

emojosh said:


> Just got in from seeing "The Proposal" with Ryan Reynolds and Sandra Bullock. Sandra has a Pegase that is seen throughout the movie, and a carryall that gets dumped in the bay, suprisingly, with no darkening done to the leather... hmm...
> Couldn't find any pics, I'm sorry.


 
Does anyone know if that was acutally a carryall? I was sure that the strip of vachetta on either side was vertical rather than horizontal? Do you think this was actually a fake?


----------



## LVandBaby

monogram Multicolor luggage in Bruno


----------



## DiorKiss

Renzo said:


> Sex and the City the movie,
> 
> Carrie - Limelight Clutch (Hospital)
> Andre Leon Tally - Personalized Trunk (Vogue Photo shoot)
> Louis - Bowling Denim Patchwork, Firebird
> Charlotte - Azur Beauty Case (Mexico)


 
Samantha - London pumps and Thelma sunglasses!


----------



## zhenya271

Trunks- 
 "The Forsyte Saga" a British mini-series set in the 19th century  with Damien Lewis from Band Of Brothers.
"Anastasia: The Mystery of Anna"  with Amy Irving

Ina Garten from the Barefoot Contessa had an Epi Alma in the episode where she made tuna rolls for the director Rob Marshall.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

conrad18 said:


> I'm not 100% sure about this one, and please correct me if I'm wrong. But, I was watching General Hospital today and I noticed that Alexis Davis was wearing what looked to be an LV necklace. Not the best pic, but you can kinda see it.





It looks more like a Van Cleef & Arpels necklace to me..


----------



## macska

balenciaga-boy said:


> It looks more like a Van Cleef & Arpels necklace to me..



Yup, it's Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## lvmomof4

I loved this with the twins matching speedies!  Made to look like overnight bags!  Fabulous!  Made my mind spin....wouldn't my little girls LOVE LOVE LOVE a Louis overnight bag?


----------



## howardu09

I was watching _The Talented Mr. Ripley_ last week and there is a scene when Gwyneth Paltrow is walking with a huge stack of LV trunks..And the movie is just amazing...a favorite for sure


----------



## Cari284

Mr Big and Carrie in the SATC movie

http://www.stylebakeryteen.com/images/GW_SarahJessicaVogue.jpg


----------



## Cari284

Serena in Gossip Girl

http://remote.lohudblogs.com/files/2007/09/serena1.jpeg


----------



## gelbergirl

"9 to 5"
Scene where Judy Bernly played by Jane Fonda gets off the elevator for her first day on the day.  Person on the elevator is carrying a Speedy.


----------



## dizchik

gelbergirl said:


> "9 to 5"
> Scene where Judy Bernly played by Jane Fonda gets off the elevator for her first day on the day.  Person on the elevator is carrying a Speedy.



omg! i'm watching that on WEtv right now and was just about to post that! i didn't even think anybody would've posted this on here.. lol.. and just as i'm typing this i saw another sighting in the movie to when Dabney Coleman's wife walks into his office when he tries to seduce Dolly Parton. His wife is carrying a Papillon!

(i had to take the screenshots with my phone)


----------



## scaredycat

In the first season of the original Beverly Hills 90210, Jennie Garth's character Kelly uses a mono bag for school. I'm not sure what it is but it looks like a Sac Plat with  a zipped pocket on the outside near the handle. Really curious to know what it is!


----------



## mrs moulds

I saw Kim, from The Real Housewife's of Atlanta, carrying a Tahitiennes and for her daughters birthday, she gave her a White MC Marilyn. On the show The Game, Robin Givens was carrying a Azur Speedy 30.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I was helping another member ID a bag in the movie, Leap Year.   Looking at screen shots, I noticed that Amy Adams totes a Pegase in the film.


----------



## Bunny love

gilmore girls the mom has lv bags and trunks


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I spotted a Luco tote on tonight's episode of America's Most Wanted.  The segment was about a serial rapist that is terrorizing Northern California.  In the reenactment portion of the segment, the rapist is shown following a woman who is carrying the Luco tote.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Geez, what's with LVs popping up on America's most Wanted?  I am watching a segment about the murder of Ben Novack Jr.  He was the son of a hotel magnate and owned one of the world's largest Batman memorabilia collections.  He was murdered last July in a Hilton hotel room in Rye Brook, New York.  In the reenactment, Novack's wife was portrayed leaving the hotel room to have breakfast.  She was carrying a damier Alma.


----------



## saranghae

meemos said:


> Titanic - Kathy Bate's character brought LV luggage onto the ship.


 
So classic


----------



## declaredbeauty

The Real Housewives of OC (and probably all of the series) are loaded with LV. Or was that mentioned already?


----------



## tiggycat

I haven't read the entire thread so forgive me if these two movies were already mentioned - Private Benjamin - Goldie Hawn had a mono Speedy 30 or 35 (which she also carried in the scene where she was forced to walk in circles during a rain storm!),  and Charade - Audrey Hepburn had a set of LV mono luggage (someone told me she had a Speedy 25 in one scene but I couldn't find it, I've also heard the 25 was created for her because of her small stature).


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I was bored, so I turned on Lifetime Movie Network.  There was this really awful movie with Haley Duff in it called Legacy.  Anyway, toward the end of the movie, one of the girls had a multicolor pochette.


----------



## boyoverboard

In Sex and the City (I forget the episode's name but I believe it's when they go to LA), Samantha is wearing a transparent LV visor - is that real?!


----------



## keishapie1973

Yesterday on American Idol, one of the contestants in the waiting room had a Mono NF MM with a nice patina.................


----------



## LaurieLou

Today I watched a random show on HGTV, Design Interns, never seen it before, but one of the male contestants had a white MC bracelet on. The one with the bow. It looked cute on him!


----------



## taniherd

tauketula said:


> Yesterday on American Idol, one of the contestants in the waiting room had a Mono NF MM with a nice patina.................


 

Hi Tauketula did you see the azur speedy on Y&R last week?  Can't remember which day...but it was the scene when Daniel & Daisy are in the bookstore I think...he was showing her how to use her camera...well anyways there's a girl sitting behind them in a booth with her azur Speedy showing...the lock side was faced outward.


----------



## Bradysmum

emojosh said:


> Wow! Lisa Turtle was my favorite character! I didn't know what LV was then, of course, but that's exciting! Lisa had better taste than I can remember. (I just remember the jean jackets, teased hair, side ponytails, and lucite chunky earrings.) And I remember the episode where she went crazy with a credit card. I've always remembered that, even to this day.


 

Lisa also had loads of LV luggage when they were going to go on the camping trip with Rod Belding, Mr. Belding's cool brother.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I was watching Olympics pairs figure skating over the weekend and I saw one of the female skaters going into the arena with a mono neverfull PM - don't remember what country she was from - I think either Germany or Russia (Ukraine).


----------



## keishapie1973

taniherd said:


> Hi Tauketula did you see the azur speedy on Y&R last week? Can't remember which day...but it was the scene when Daniel & Daisy are in the bookstore I think...he was showing her how to use her camera...well anyways there's a girl sitting behind them in a booth with her azur Speedy showing...the lock side was faced outward.


 
Yes, I did.  I hit the rewind button a couple of times.  I'm always bag watching......


----------



## taniherd

tauketula said:


> Yes, I did.  I hit the rewind button a couple of times.  I'm always bag watching......



LoL!! Me too!


----------



## trumanfinn

In the_ Bring it On_ sequel- the one with Hayden Panattiere, in one scene she confronts a girl with the same LV that she has (can't remember what it was, though) and informs her that hers is fake. 

I also saw a glimpse of a mono nf on Ameriacn Idol last night. lol


----------



## iamthecutest

trumanfinn said:


> In the_ Bring it On_ sequel- the one with Hayden Panattiere, in one scene she confronts a girl with the same LV that she has (can't remember what it was, though) and informs her that hers is fake.
> 
> I also saw a glimpse of a mono nf on Ameriacn Idol last night. lol


 

I also noticed the nf on AI.  Several times...haha.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I saw The Proposal with Sandra Bullock and she had her Mono Luggage. There was a scene when she had to get in a boat and she was trying to load the bags in....I felt scared for them!

There was another movie I rented when in a random scene I saw a woman walk by a storefront window with a Mono Alma- I almost shouted out (my dh would've thought I was crazy!!!


----------



## HelenHandbasket

I'm watching the Olympics right now, men's figure skating long program. Yevgeny Plushenko rolled into the rink with a Pegase in Damier Ebene. Goes great with his mullett...LOL!


----------



## sophiae

Last week Lindsay Vonn was carrying a Mono NF!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

People's Court today.  There was a funny court case involve two women and some guy they hired off Craigslist to be a sperm donor.  One of the women had a Speedy.


----------



## penelope tree

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> People's Court today. There was a funny court case involve two women and *some guy they hired off Craigslist to be a sperm donor.* One of the women had a Speedy.


 
haha.


----------



## trumanfinn

I saw Lindsay Vonn's nf, too! lol


----------



## claudis_candy

"Death Becomes Her" when bruce wills left home


----------



## claudis_candy

trumanfinn said:


> In the_ Bring it On_ sequel- the one with Hayden Panattiere, in one scene she confronts a girl with the same LV that she has (can't remember what it was, though) and informs her that hers is fake.




oh? I cant remeber this!? I want to see it! In which one part of bring it on?


----------



## mzkyie

claudis_candy said:


> oh? I cant remeber this!? I want to see it! In which one part of bring it on?




Its at the beginning when Hayden goes to her new school. The girl with the fake LV is played by Solange Knowles (Beyonce's little sister)


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

penelope tree said:


> haha.



It was funny.  They hired the guy to come over to their house everyday and do his "donation" in the bathroom and the put it in a syringe.  They said they would pay $2000 when one of them got pregnant, but neither of them got pregnant.  Then they sued him for breach of contract because they said he didn't give them enough donations.  At one point, he was donating four times a day, and he asked for some time off from donating, because he was getting sore from all the donating he was doing.  They sued him even though he made no money and got a sore willy to boot.  Only in America.


----------



## echobags

I was watching a Mariah Carey video and in a few scenes she was holding what looks like the Wilshire in Pomme...but i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## claudis_candy

trumanfinn said:


> In the_ Bring it On_ sequel- the one with Hayden Panattiere, in one scene she confronts a girl with the same LV that she has (can't remember what it was, though) and informs her that hers is fake.




I checked it and and worried..
Before she say about somebody purse that is fake she should look at herself! 

here is close up. 

















now tell me: why?


----------



## luxuriousmom

Hate to admit that I watch Bad Girls Club. Yeah, I know too ashamed to let people know.  Any way, Natalie sports an azur speedy (looks like a 30).


----------



## taniherd

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> People's Court today.  There was a funny court case involve two women and some guy they hired off Craigslist to be a sperm donor.  One of the women had a Speedy.



I saw this too. Funnnnny case.  Her speedy looked old very dark handles.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Watching NFL Full Contact, which is doing a behind the scenes look at the Pro Bowl.  During a meeting prior to the event, someone in the room had a Babylone on their shoulder.


----------



## my3boys

Bill and Guiliana, she had a Tivoli and some luggage pieces.


----------



## sarahguz

my3boys said:


> Bill and Guiliana, she had a Tivoli and some luggage pieces.



OMG I saw this monday morning when I was watching the episode (I tivoed it!).  I would kill for her collection (also her Alma MM in Pomme she took to China--gorgeous!!!)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

In the last episode of SATC (Girl in paris, part deux) when Charlotte goes into the Chanel store, there is a woman at the cashier desk with a mono speedy 25


----------



## Chaneller

Trolley-Dolly said:


> In the last episode of SATC (Girl in paris, part deux) when Charlotte goes into the Chanel store, there is a woman at the cashier desk with a mono speedy 25


----------



## glamourous1098

I don't know if this has been mentioned before, but in _Charade, _Audrey Hepburn has a Mono Steamer bag and 2 soft-sided suitcases... they are TDF!


----------



## BlitzandGlitz

I saw the sprouse graffiti speedy 30 in hot pink on Kendra carried by Brittany Binger.


----------



## sophiae

Just a few minutes ago, on the new Melrose Place, I saw someone in the background of a birthday party with a Damier Speedy 30.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

In Titanic a woman goes on board with LV hard luggage & a hatbox, in mono.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Watched the movie Bad Company with Chris Rock & Anthony Hopkins.  I think it was from 2002.  
The neighbor apartment lady had a light blue/green vernis bag!


----------



## luvmy3girls

BlitzandGlitz said:


> I saw the sprouse graffiti speedy 30 in hot pink on Kendra carried by Brittany Binger.


 I saw this too!!


----------



## penelope tree

there was a hideous WAG on british TV (in relation to a bit about footballer John Terry, who was england's footie captain, long story) anyway, she had a roxbury drive with a heavy patina. i think it was pomme...possibly amarante...
quite cool to see it on tv!


----------



## emilypilar

Millionaire Matchmaker! Multi. Mono Speedy 30


----------



## sophiae

On Trauma, last night, I saw the LV store in Union Square (SF) in the background!


----------



## OnMyWay

luxuriousmom said:


> Hate to admit that I watch Bad Girls Club. Yeah, I know too ashamed to let people know. Any way, Natalie sports an azur speedy (looks like a 30).


 
I watch it too! Natalie has a speedy in azur, and a pink perfo speedy, annie has a Mono speedy


----------



## Dancechika24

I dunno if this has been mentioned but in the movie Leap Year with Amy Adams she has a LV suitcase that they refer to as "Louie" the whole movie, it's so funny!


----------



## PurseHorse

Jill on the Real Housewives of NYC has a vintage LV shoe holder. She was showing it off at a photo shoot with her mom and sister.

Gorgeous piece!


----------



## Nordy's girl

I'm not sure this has been mentioned before, but I always see tons of LV on all of the Housewives shoes, especially the housewives of OC and Housewives of atlanta, they always carry plent of LV. I also see a lot of LV on Keeping up with the Kardashians...
The ones that the Housewives of OC carry are always gorgeous!


----------



## mtheriault6

those trunks are really fake, they have the print that you see that looks really weird on fake lvs like it has stuff that looks like fortune teller symbols on it.




Chaneller said:


> LV trunks in BEP 'My Humps' video


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

There was a show on TLC (I think) where a woman had invitro, ended up and ended up w/ quintuplets. There was a shot of her carrying a Galliera outside of her house.


----------



## sarahguz

Nordy's girl said:


> I'm not sure this has been mentioned before, but I always see tons of LV on all of the Housewives shoes, especially the housewives of OC and Housewives of atlanta, they always carry plent of LV. I also see a lot of LV on Keeping up with the Kardashians...
> The ones that the Housewives of OC carry are always gorgeous!



I agree! The new girl Alexis has the best bags!! Watching that show always makes me want to go shopping!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

In the hils, Lo has an ebene speedy, and most of them have mono luggage


----------



## WillstarveforLV

sarahguz said:


> I agree! The new girl Alexis has the best bags!! Watching that show always makes me want to go shopping!!


 
I am pretty sure I have seen Alexis with the Hampstead MM in Azur Damier, the Beverly GM in Monogram and I think when they were on the boat cruise in Ft. Lauderdale she was carrying a Vernis Alma in bleu nuit.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

In Keeping Up With The Kardashians, Khloe has a pink stephen sprouse keepall


----------



## PurseHorse

Real Housewives of NYC again.

At the end of the show tonight Bethenny Frankel is carrying what looks to be an LV Mahina XL in taupe.......? Not sure of the size or color. Anyone?

In the earlier part of the show she carries a Hermes.


----------



## Nordy's girl

PurseHorse said:


> Real Housewives of NYC again.
> 
> At the end of the show tonight Bethenny Frankel is carrying what looks to be an LV Mahina XL in taupe.......? Not sure of the size or color. Anyone?
> 
> In the earlier part of the show she carries a Hermes.


 
I saw her Mahina and just about died! I think looks more like the L but it definitely could be the XL and I'm about 99% sure the color is Gris. I totally missed out on that color and it made me want to search for it again LOL!


----------



## KathyB

Did anyone catch the shoe trunk that Jill brought with her to the photo shoot for her book?

THE BEST EVER display of LV in a movie has to be "Coming to America"!!!


----------



## taniherd

I was watching MTV's True Life the other night.  
It was the episode "I Hate my Face".  
One of the girls shown had a few LV's that I noticed.  Manhattan GM, mono speedy 35, and a LE clutch that I can't think of the name of right now...African Queen something other?  It was the gold one.


----------



## keishapie1973

I was watching the Brandy & Ray Jay show on VH1.  Episode 2.  She was carrying a Palermo in one scene.  Then, in another restaurant scene, Brandy was carrying an Eden Neo.  Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## gre8dane

Yes, saw that too.  The Daughter was watching the show and when I got a glimpse of her Argent Eden Neo, I had to rewind the show to get a good look.


----------



## r15324

luv4lv said:


> also White Chicks- all fakeys



Yup.

Multicolore Eye Keepall
Monogram Dog Carrier
Monogram Keepall
Cherry Blossom Clutch
A few Monogram Luggage pieces


----------



## CASouthernBelle

Why would the sport fakes on movies and such?


----------



## SpeedyJC

I just saw LV in the movie The September Issue. It is a movie about Vogue Magazine creating the September issue. It is a great film.  I saw was a  LV towel, 2 trunks and a tennis racket cover.


----------



## the_bitch

im pretty sure i see a few Alzer tunks in the new 2011 Toyota Avalon... seem like toyota is trying to class things up! heres the like to the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaIs3u_h02Y


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

CASouthernBelle said:


> Why would the sport fakes on movies and such?



Because the bags in movies are props, authenticity isn't really a priority.  Also I imagine the types of problems that could occur if they keep a bunch of expensive bags around.  They could get lost, damaged, or stolen.  It's a lot cheaper to replace a Chinatown knockoff of an LV bag than an actual LV bag.


----------



## eunaddict

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Because the bags in movies are props, authenticity isn't really a priority.  Also I imagine the types of problems that could occur if they keep a bunch of expensive bags around.  They could get lost, damaged, or stolen.  It's a lot cheaper to replace a Chinatown knockoff of an LV bag than an actual LV bag.




Could also be that it was a low budget film and LV didn't act as a sponsor? Or that the actors themselves did not own any LV to use on set. 

Not sure, but The Proposal had a ton of branded items, either they were Sandra's, her stylist's or they were sponsored...kinda like brand placement......


----------



## LAltiero85

OnMyWay said:


> I watch it too! Natalie has a speedy in azur, and a pink perfo speedy, annie has a Mono speedy


I watched this season too!  I saw Natalie's speedy but I didn't see Annie's, and I didn't miss an episode! Wow, good eye!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

On Kendra, Brittany has a Denim XL? I think


----------



## glamourous1098

In Best in Show, the guys with the Shih Tzu have LV luggage...


----------



## the_bitch

taniherd said:


> I was watching MTV's True Life the other night.
> It was the episode "I Hate my Face".
> One of the girls shown had a few LV's that I noticed.  Manhattan GM, mono speedy 35, and a LE clutch that I can't think of the name of right now...African Queen something other?  It was the gold one.


it was the limelight pm i want to say lol on true life i hate my face!


----------



## dr3ws

i saw a pegase in the movie " leap year" carried by amy adams


----------



## PurseHorse

Holly's World- Mono Speedy 30, mono Neverfull mm or PM and a Montorgueil PM.

This is the new show featuring Girls Next Door Holly Madison


----------



## PurseHorse

Jersey Couture- Stresa GM, Mono Speedy 30.

Real Housewives Series- too many to mention!


----------



## lvmomof4

crochetbella said:


> Real Housewives: Jo has a Keepall in addition to other bags. I was wishing she won the bet with her fiance in the last episode to see what bag she was going to get. (They had a go-cart race and if she won she got another LV but she lost.)
> 
> Girls Next Door: Holly has a bunch of LV bags and luggage including the very cute Damier Papillon.
> 
> BTW I really don't watch all trashy reality shows. I just notice the LV when I do.


 
It's okay to admit watching some of those shows.  I am a closet real Housewives watcher...not too into all the drama, but love the LV and hermes, clothes, jewelry, kitchens, Range Rovers, etc.


----------



## clu13

I recently saw the episode of "The OC" when Julie comes back from her holiday after Caleb had his heart attack.  The foyer is full of her LV luggage.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

DH and I have a new game...... I spy LV bags in movies, tv shows and reality shows. 

Wondering if any of you all do the same or not...... 

p.s LV Boutique stores in the background count also!!


----------



## purselover328

Oh yes I do this a lot.......especially when I'm watching RHO??....they always carry LV bags of some sort!

Not sure if you watch Bad Girls Club, but the new season is in Miami and two of the girls are carrying LV bags, Vernis Alma, and Azur Speedy!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Just saw that.... bad girls club 

RHO is always a good one to spy on LV! I love all the Real Housewives:sunnies


----------



## xoconni3xo

Omg! My boyfriend and I play that wherever we go since I started getting into LV this month.  He just goes along with me because he wants to win and he does! It makes me so proud lol.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

^^^ Love this..... So cute!


----------



## purselover328

My DF always ask me the question "is her LV bag real" while we're out in public!! Its so funny because I have to tell him "shhhhh" then after I examine it  I say rather or not its real or fake!!


----------



## Emily L

Did you see the first episode of the RHO DC?  I love the woman (Cat I think) carrying her Keepall on her shoulder.  It looks like it is just smooshed in there while she is texting on her phone...love me some RH!


----------



## purselover328

Emily L said:


> Did you see the first episode of the RHO DC?  I love the woman (Cat I think) carrying her Keepall on her shoulder.  It looks like it is just smooshed in there while she is texting on her phone...love me some RH!



Yes, I saw it!  I got so giddy when I saw it I cant wait to see more I'm sure we will


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Oh I saw the first episode too..... I want more RHO DC


----------



## lvbags&shoes

Yes, I am always on the lookout on TV shows, especially RHO??  

RHO Orange County, had a nice parade of LV...


----------



## Emily L

lvbags&shoes said:


> Yes, I am always on the lookout on TV shows, especially RHO??
> 
> RHO Orange County, had a nice parade of LV...



Oh yeah, Vickie was often carrying an LV bag and/or wallet.


----------



## purselover328

Alexis also had a nice LV collection!


----------



## iamsmilin

I do the same. The most rememberable one was in the Sandra Bullock movie, The Proposal. My eyes almost popped out of my head when I saw her LV luggage fall into the water. She had on some fabulous clothes in that movie.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

The Proposal was an absolute great fashionable movie

All her outfits were lovely ...... just like on the Blindside


----------



## purselover328

On the upcoming episode of RHONJ they take a trip to Italy and Caroline is wearing a Mono Neverful


----------



## Emily L

Do you watch the Rachel Zoe Project?  She has a full LV luggage set that she carried last season when they went to Paris to see all the fashion shows.  I was drooling.  Oh, and her assistant Brad is carrying a Graphite bag as well.


----------



## shoppingguy2004

Is the Pochontas bag in Step Up 3D?


----------



## LVoepink

haha yes i do that! especially with sex and the city!


----------



## mrs.JC

yeeep.    i was getting my nails done the other day and they had on some celine dion concert/world tour video and she only used lv!!


----------



## laurineg1

In the movie "Leap Year" the actress is carrying her luggage all over Ireland.  The taxi driver that falls in love with her keeps saying, "Don't worry, I've got your Louie".  It's so cute!


----------



## chicEC

purselover328 said:


> My DF always ask me the question "is her LV bag real" while we're out in public!! Its so funny because I have to tell him "shhhhh" then after I examine it  I say rather or not its real or fake!!



Haha! My DB does the same thing! 
At any rate, since my LV obsession started I've been keeping an eye out while watching movies/shows, etc! Great thread!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

^^^ My DH does the same thing, one time he pointed I was like nooo don't point.

But yes for some reason I get extra happy when I spot one on TV!! On Jerseylicous, today I saw a Azur Speedy 35! Looked really nice.


----------



## Emily L

joyceluvsbags said:


> ^^^ My DH does the same thing, one time he pointed I was like nooo don't point.
> 
> But yes for some reason I get extra happy when I spot one on TV!! On Jerseylicous, today I saw a Azur Speedy 35! Looked really nice.



Oh  I saw that one too!  It did look good.  DH said "hey their is a Damier Speedy!".  It was a proud moment for this LV obsessed wifey!


----------



## tiggycat

I do - I like older movies and actually for a while didn't realize LV was still made!

Private Benjamin - Goldie Hawn - Monogram Speedy 35 (or 30?) - the punishment walking in the rain scene made me cringe!

Charade - Audrey Hepburn - luggage, and I've heard the first Speedy 25 which was designed specifically for her because she was so petite (I've been looking but have never actually seen it) - her character's home was cleaned out and she was supposedly left with two or three pieces of luggage but in every scene has a different outfit including coat, shoes and bag!


----------



## louislover260

iamsmilin said:


> I do the same. The most rememberable one was in the Sandra Bullock movie, The Proposal. My eyes almost popped out of my head when I saw her LV luggage fall into the water. She had on some fabulous clothes in that movie.


 

It's ok, all of the LV was fake.  Her Birkin though was her own.


----------



## nikkayybabe

In all the Kardashian related shows, specifically Khloe and Kourtney take Miami or whatever, I swear every outfit change Khloe has a different louis vuitton bag. She always has LE though, I've yet to see a classic style on her hahaha. And Kim usually uses Chanel and Bal, and today I watched it for literally 30 seconds and Kourtney was toting around a Bal


----------



## Prufrock613

I remember seeing Sonja (RHONY, last season) recovering at home after lipo with a large toiletry pouch (26?) on her bed.


----------



## BagLady14

Sara Foster w/LV and Owen Wilson - Big Bounce


----------



## qudz104

haha its funny this thread comes up, i was watching an indian movie the other day called "Tum Bin" and one of the characters in it was sporting an ellipse. i never actually paid attention to bags in indian movies before but now that they caught onto the designer luxury market im gonna keep my eyes open!


----------



## BagLady14

I was having Deja vu....

There's already an old thread on this:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/lv-sightings-in-movies-and-tv-11718.html


----------



## joyceluvsbags

BagLady14 said:


> I was having Deja vu....
> 
> There's already an old thread on this:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/lv-sightings-in-movies-and-tv-11718.html



Oh shoot!!!  I did not see that thread! Oh well I guess we can have it merged then! Thought I had a brilliant idea, but I was wrong


----------



## sweetzness

laurineg1 said:


> In the movie "Leap Year" the actress is carrying her luggage all over Ireland.  The taxi driver that falls in love with her keeps saying, "Don't worry, I've got your Louie".  It's so cute!



That movie was so cute!  The guy thought she was nuts for giving her luggage a "name".


----------



## goodtaste

I know this has been mentioned before, last night watched "Leap Year" from Netflix...loved the Louis suitcase throughout!


----------



## madolbag

I just saw Holly Madison from her reality tv show"Hollys World"...she was wearing Palermo Gm...and some of her friends were wearing LV too.....like Speedy,Monty...
They look nice....


----------



## Emily L

Watching RHO DC right now and I have spotted two so far.  Anybody else watching?


----------



## clu13

The Prince & Me 2: The Royal Wedding - Princess Kirsten carries a mono Ellipse


----------



## cynergyfit

Wow! I just read this entire thread...very entertaining!  I am also a victim of trash tv and in Season 1 of "For the Love of RJ" on VH1, the winner "Cocktail" Joanna had a Mono Theda.  Also, the 2nd runner up "Unique" had a Mono Speedy 35 or 40 it was huge!  I think a few other girls have some pieces too.


----------



## threecs

I've been watching reruns of the Housewives of Orange County and I think every single one of those gals and their daughters carry LV!!!


----------



## kenzo89

Gossip Girl in the episode Goodbye Eva. Blair is carrying one of the AW10 runway bags. The Cuir Cinéma in Black.


----------



## jenniletv

Okay someone mentioned Sweet Home Alabama at the beginning of this thread.  I just watched this movie last week and I did not see any LV...someone wanna enlighten me!  LOL!!!


----------



## tiggycat

We just watched 'Charade' with Audrey Hepburn and Cary Grant again - I sat with my finger on the pause button to catch her 'made for her' Speedy 25 and never did see it - I think it's an urban legend that it appears in that movie!


----------



## DisCo

Renee Zellweger's movie "New in Town" --- Hate this movie though lol


----------



## ciarettes

julia roberts in Notting Hill carries what I think is a black Epi Speedy.

recently kristin chenoweth in Glee with a MC keepall.


----------



## cynergyfit

On Glee Episode "Duets" , Kurt had a LV inspired Tie hanging from his locker in the end of the show when Rachel is talking to hiim.  It was kind of blurry at first so I thought it was an authentic, but the camera angle changed and you could see it was "inspired".  I'm surprised they wouldn't give him the real deal considering his character, lol.


----------



## boyoverboard

^ I spotted that in Glee too! They've had quite a few authentic designer items on there, I believe, but that MC Keepall that Kristin Chenoweth's character had was so fake!


----------



## Kickchic

I was watching the movie "White Chicks" I spotted at a quick glance a MC Mini  &  mono luggage. An old movie but hilarious.

RHW of Atlanta  , Basketball wives, RHW of NY I spotted quite a few. 

The LMN the Movie "Maneaters" quick shot of luggage.


----------



## LouisLVer

This year (2011) Real Housewives of OC Vicki is wearing out her Neverfull, especially in the Cabo epsoide, she also keeps carrying what looks like a Sobe clutch, but I swear it has a chain strap.


----------



## sgj99

LouisLVer said:


> This year (2011) Real Housewives of OC Vicki is wearing out her Neverfull, especially in the Cabo epsoide, she also keeps carrying what looks like a Sobe clutch, but I swear it has a chain strap.


 
There have been several sightings already this season.  Alexis - a Vernis Lexington (pink i think) to Tamara's party (the one where Gretchen got in her "evil eye" dig), and the Alexis again shopping with Gretchen and Peggy - a Vernis Alma.  Vicki - the above mentioned NF and on her trip to Seattle she had a Vernis Brea.  Tamara - looked like a Mono Pochette in the limo on the way to Alexis' massage party.


----------



## docswifey

Pomme Vernis Alma in The Apprentice. I think it was either Nikki Taylor or the playboy playmate who was carrying it.


----------



## trumanfinn

Yeah, Celebrity Apprentice has lots! The playmate was carrying the pomme alma..and seriously, I think they showed her bag more than they showed her! lol

Latoya Jackson carried an big monogram shopping tote (really beat up, too) I would expect her to have something much flashier.

In one of the early episodes they were in a dressing room, and there was LV everywhere...Lisa Rinna had a Speedy, and Star Jones had something, but I can't remember what it was. lol


----------



## img

I haven't read through this thread, but I watch "Selling New York" regularly on HGTV and the women ALWAYS have LV bags!  Last night I saw the Neverfull MM in Mono and the Black MC Alma.


----------



## sgj99

img said:


> I haven't read through this thread, but I watch "Selling New York" regularly on HGTV and the women ALWAYS have LV bags! Last night I saw the Neverfull MM in Mono and *the Black MC Alma*.


 
yes, the dark haired daughter of the Kleirs (sp?) family has a black MC Alma she likes a lot.  I also saw an episode where the mother carried a red vernis Houston.


----------



## calipursegal

docswifey said:


> Pomme Vernis Alma in The Apprentice. I think it was either Nikki Taylor or the playboy playmate who was carrying it.


Yup! It was the playmate and someone else had the Cabas Beaubourg.


----------



## NorvsWife

On Braxton Family Values, one sister had an Azur Speedy 35? another sister had Azur Neverfull GM. Gorg! Wish they would have shown what Toni was carrying.


----------



## abbie001

trumanfinn said:


> Yeah, Celebrity Apprentice has lots! The playmate was carrying the pomme alma..and seriously, I think they showed her bag more than they showed her! lol
> 
> Latoya Jackson carried an big monogram shopping tote (really beat up, too) I would expect her to have something much flashier.
> 
> In one of the early episodes they were in a dressing room, and there was LV everywhere...Lisa Rinna had a Speedy, and Star Jones had something, but I can't remember what it was. lol


  I saw Latoya's bag ! I noticed it right away.


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

Just watched Braxton Family Values and 2 of the sisters had LV bags. 1 the Azur Speedy 35 and the other 1 was the Azur Damier GM. Loved them both.


----------



## LouisLVer

Real Housewives of New York. Cindy pulls her broken veneers out of a Mono Artsy, on the episode featuring her party and Autumn in the Hamptons.


----------



## kburns2000

On The Bold and The Beautiful Steffy Forrester has been carrying a Monogram Musette on and off for weeks now! I have the same bag and of course I got really excited the first time I saw it.


----------



## louivee

I'm not sure if this has been posted, but I was just watching Death At A Funeral and I spotted Martin Lawrence with a Monogram Keepall


----------



## emmee

LouisLVer said:


> Real Housewives of New York. Cindy pulls her broken veneers out of a Mono Artsy, on the episode featuring her party and Autumn in the Hamptons.



Pulls her veneers out of an Hermes box...which just cracked me up! (No pun intended...I guess!)


----------



## LouisLVer

emmee said:


> Pulls her veneers out of an Hermes box...which just cracked me up! (No pun intended...I guess!)


 
I thought that was a Hermes box, but I was so tickled by the fact that Sonya still wanted lunch, and talking about how the broken teeth were an appetite ruiner, but...she still expected lunch! LOL.


----------



## katieny

There was a show called "Jersey Couture" on Oxygen last year. They all had L.Vs and Gucci. There was one episode where someone bought a Mini HL for the baby.


----------



## emmee

LouisLVer said:


> I thought that was a Hermes box, but I was so tickled by the fact that Sonya still wanted lunch, and talking about how the broken teeth were an appetite ruiner, but...she still expected lunch! LOL.



Sonja may just need an LV lunch box!


----------



## FashionGoddess

sgj99 said:


> There have been several sightings already this season.  Alexis - a Vernis Lexington (pink i think) to Tamara's party (the one where Gretchen got in her "evil eye" dig), and the Alexis again shopping with Gretchen and Peggy - a Vernis Alma.  Vicki - the above mentioned NF and on her trip to Seattle she had a Vernis Brea.  Tamara - looked like a Mono Pochette in the limo on the way to Alexis' massage party.




Gretchen also had a Pomme Alma MM it was gorgeous!


----------



## acrowcounted

Ivanka was holding a Vernis Alma MM in Amarante (I think) on tonight's Celebrity Apprentice


----------



## heychar

The Braxtons Tamara had the Monogram Cheche Tuareg


----------



## dlynn

acrowcounted said:


> Ivanka was holding a Vernis Alma MM in Amarante (I think) on tonight's Celebrity Apprentice



LaToya Jackson was carrying the Vernis Amarante Brea GM last night on the Apprentice too . . .


----------



## emmee

Anyone else looking forward to LuAnn's "Even Louis Vuitton makes mistakes" comments on next week's Real Housewives of New York?


----------



## gelbergirl

I may have seen a LV train case used by the Patrick Swayze character in "To Wong Foo, Thanks for everything, Julie Newmar"


----------



## ETenebris

Charlotte takes some azur items to Mexico in Sex and the City: The Movie, and of course there is the scene at the Vogue photo shoot with Andre Leon Talley.  Jennifer Hudson had a patchwork bag, followed by a Firebird, and Carrie showed up at the hospital with a Limelight clutch.  The whole movie was one giant ad for LV!


----------



## sophiae

On RHONJ, Melissa Gorga was carrying an Artsy MM, in the most recent episode.  :]


----------



## benswife2007

oh hangover two the crazy guy says that his duffle is a louis vuitton...i couldn't see it well enough but it looked like some weird pattern ...not sure if it was a real louis vuitton or a stand in lol! He also had the hard trunks lol.


----------



## mballen

sophiae said:


> On RHONJ, Melissa Gorga was carrying an Artsy MM, in the most recent episode. :]


 

I think I also caught a glimpse of a denim sunshine/sunlight/sunrise (not sure which) hanging over the back of a dining room chair at her house.


----------



## sgj99

sophiae said:


> On RHONJ, Melissa Gorga was carrying an Artsy MM, in the most recent episode.  :]


 
and Teresa had a Amarante Vernis Alma when she, Caroline and Jaq went with Kim D to the designers showroom and they ended up talking about Teresa and brother Joe's issues - Caroline tried to give T some advice but T wouldn't shut up long enought to hear anyone but her own voice.


----------



## sophiae

mballen said:


> I think I also caught a glimpse of a denim sunshine/sunlight/sunrise (not sure which) hanging over the back of a dining room chair at her house.



I missed that!  :/



sgj99 said:


> and Teresa had a Amarante Vernis Alma when she, Caroline and Jaq went with Kim D to the designers showroom and they ended up talking about Teresa and brother Joe's issues - Caroline tried to give T some advice but T wouldn't shut up long enought to hear anyone but her own voice.




LOL you're right (about everything you've written ).  When will Teresa ever learn that she's not the only one who needs to be apologized to?


----------



## PurseHorse

Melissa Gorga was carrying the denim sunlight/sunshine/sunrise in episode two RHWNJ when she was shopping in Kim D's boutique.


----------



## skylart

*Mob Wives & **Gossip Girl *


----------



## TarBoo

today on keeping....was it a saumer worn by kims half sister??  what size??


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

i dont think that this is mentioned.... i really couldnt be bothered ready all the pages so im saying:
the nanny diaries: where annie carries a cabas mezzo
gossip girl: in one of the flash back episodes, lilly has tonnes of LV keepalls and softsided suitcases, and blair with like a LE alma and very recently serena with a green vernis alma
the proposal: LV luggage is used by sandra bullock's character as she goes to sitka


----------



## PJMac

Rachel zoe's hair stylist/make up artist Joey rocks a GM mono neverfull.


----------



## tesmommy

The tv show The Game.  It used to come on the CW but now it airs on BET.


----------



## Xenia_

gossip girl...Blair carries alma vernis!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

also in the scene when julia robert's character goes shopping in rodeo drive, the louis vuitton store is seen for a slight second... not the bag but the actual store... just about before she gets kicked out of the store by some *****y mean SAs


----------



## bobobob

Baseball Wives  Episode 8  Kicked Off The Island


----------



## bobobob

The Real Housewives of Atlanta 
Episode : South Africa: Just Like Home


----------



## bobobob

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills 
Episode: Leis and Lies in Lanai


----------



## bugn

bobobob said:


> The Real Housewives of Atlanta
> Episode : South Africa: Just Like Home


That yelling fight between Marla & Sheree last night was beyond ridiculous! I know some people live for that, but those kinds of scenes is what makes me get up and go dishes or check on the laundry. I detest it! GRR! I just want to see the parties and fab vacations and wonderful homes not this childish temper tantrums from hurt feelings. Good grief!


----------



## LVBagLady

bugn said:


> That yelling fight between Marla & Sheree last night was beyond ridiculous! I know some people live for that, but those kinds of scenes is what makes me get up and go dishes or check on the laundry. I detest it! GRR! I just want to see the parties and fab vacations and wonderful homes not this childish temper tantrums from hurt feelings. Good grief!


I totally agree. I hate the fighting and that fight was annoying.


----------



## bobobob

The Real Housewives of Orange County
Season 7 Episode 1: "Stranger Things Have Happened"


----------



## bobobob

The Real Housewives of Atlanta
Nene wears prefall 2011 cape


----------



## bugn

I love Gossip Girl!!! But is anyone else disappointed that regina or whatever her name is Gossip Girl? Ugh! I hate they wrote that in like that.


----------



## andro

I remember seeing a monogram canvas pochette accessories on Cameron Diaz in one of her movies but I can't remember the name of it. It could have been "My Best Friends Wedding" or possibly it could have been "There's Something About Mary"... Anyways, it was Cameron and another girl on a road trip and they stop at a gas station to use the restroom. This is all I could remember from the film.


----------



## ChiqueChic

luv4lv said:
			
		

> Mean girls- but they were all fake!! lol



Really? I didn't know that! Why did they use fakes?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

andro said:


> I remember seeing a monogram canvas pochette accessories on Cameron Diaz in one of her movies but I can't remember the name of it. It could have been "My Best Friends Wedding" or possibly it could have been "There's Something About Mary"... Anyways, it was Cameron and another girl on a road trip and they stop at a gas station to use the restroom. This is all I could remember from the film.


 
that would be 'The Sweetest Thing' with Christina Applegate.... and i think it wasnt LV, but it was Gucci... they even mention it... the restroom scene was SOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY... hahah the gloryhole... LOL good times...

i swear when i watched the trailer for the film it didnt seem so bad but when i watched it OMG, it's sort of like the female version of the hangover!!!


----------



## hoop010

andro said:


> I remember seeing a monogram canvas pochette accessories on Cameron Diaz in one of her movies but I can't remember the name of it. It could have been "My Best Friends Wedding" or possibly it could have been "There's Something About Mary"... Anyways, it was Cameron and another girl on a road trip and they stop at a gas station to use the restroom. This is all I could remember from the film.



The Sweetest Thing! Probably the funniest movie I've seen in a while


----------



## acrowcounted

bobobob said:


> The Real Housewives of Atlanta
> Nene wears prefall 2011 cape



Was it just me or in response to Nene in this cape, didn't Cynthia say "Loui*S* Vuitton"?


----------



## andro

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> that would be 'The Sweetest Thing' with Christina Applegate.... and i think it wasnt LV, but it was Gucci... they even mention it... the restroom scene was SOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY... hahah the gloryhole... LOL good times...
> 
> i swear when i watched the trailer for the film it didnt seem so bad but when i watched it OMG, it's sort of like the female version of the hangover!!!



Are you sure it was a Gucci because I was almost 100% positive that it was a mono pochette accessories. This is one thing from the movie that I actually remembered because it was LV of course. But I may be wrong, I guess I'll have to watch the movie again.


----------



## bugn

Go to youtube and search sweetest thing bathroom scene then click 5th one down. I didn't want to paste the link and get kicked off! The scene shows the you know in the bathroom but your right it was LV.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

andro said:


> Are you sure it was a Gucci because I was almost 100% positive that it was a mono pochette accessories. This is one thing from the movie that I actually remembered because it was LV of course. But I may be wrong, I guess I'll have to watch the movie again.


 
haha you have to watch it... i swear it said 'hey can i borrow you gucci clutch' or 'hey did you see my gucci purse i have seemed to have lost it' *goes through the couch and finds purse imbetween the cushions of a couch* 'here found it' chucks it over to cameron diaz's character...


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

bugn said:


> Go to youtube and search sweetest thing bathroom scene then click 5th one down. I didn't want to paste the link and get kicked off! The scene shows the you know in the bathroom but your right it was LV.


 
oh right now i see it... it was one of the other parts of the film where they mention gucci and stuff.. oops sorry my mistake... i just remember the 'penis song' and the bathroom scene... thats just the funniest part in the whole film


----------



## viivz

bugn said:
			
		

> I love Gossip Girl!!! But is anyone else disappointed that regina or whatever her name is Gossip Girl? Ugh! I hate they wrote that in like that.



She's not actually the "real" gossip though. Not a fan of her character!


----------



## bobobob

The Real Housewives of Atlanta 
Season 4 Episode 14: No Bones About It


----------



## Smith

I watch the Real Housewives series just to see the LV items.


----------



## pquiles

Bethanny Frankel show... DE Neverfull on table while Bethany is getting make-up done.


----------



## hotonvuitton

Just watching 'Pret-A-Porter' the Robert Altman film from the 90's and EVERYONE in this film has LV luggage ! I forgot how much fun this film was, with all of the fashion (both real and ridiculous).
To watch it now is even more fun since you get to see some of the older designers and models of the day like Christian Lacroix, Helena Christensen, Christy Turlington and Iman. Even Elsa Klensch from CNN (used to LOVE that show).


----------



## bobobob

Celebrity Apprentice episode 2


----------



## WenD08

on Basketball Wives/Miami (don'tjudgeme:shame, Tammy was carrying her Mono Neverfull MM or GM.  in the next episode, you may see Evelyn's Hermes Birkin bag, a gift from her fiance, Chad Ochocinco.


----------



## IN LVOE

bobobob said:


> Celebrity Apprentice episode 2


do you know what bag that is?? i love it! but i can't tell what it is!!


----------



## LeahLVoes

andro said:


> Are you sure it was a Gucci because I was almost 100% positive that it was a mono pochette accessories. This is one thing from the movie that I actually remembered because it was LV of course. But I may be wrong, I guess I'll have to watch the movie again.



The Movie is soo funny! ) 

And I would agree I think it's LV what she is carrying...


----------



## JadaStormy

WenD08 said:


> on Basketball Wives/Miami (don'tjudgeme:shame, Tammy was carrying her Mono Neverfull MM or GM.  in the next episode, you may see Evelyn's Hermes Birkin bag, a gift from her fiance, Chad Ochocinco.


If it's from the first episode of the new season it's the GM! No judgement here.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

oh the new song featuring qwote and pitbull in the video clip... at the very beginning he throws the keepall on the bed and opens it up.... thats the reason i like this song... and the girls of course... they are so hot!


----------



## Maleeducky

In a gevalia kafe commercial a woman carrying a speedy b enters a limo with the gevalia guy sipping some Johan lol


----------



## trumanfinn

Last night on Dance Moms Jill was carrying a Neverfull GM, and at the competition, one of the other moms had a Tivoli GM.


----------



## gelbergirl

watched Barney's Version (movie)
Minnie Driver has a LV train case open on the dresser during the hotel room scene during their trip to Rome.


----------



## flippers

not sure if this movie's been mentioned... *A Fish called Wanda*. When the old lady collapses on the pavement and you can see one of the passerbys, an older lady hovering over the body is wearing a Mono. Not sure what type it is or if it's fake, could be an auth vintage??


----------



## jaijai1012

Dance Moms - Weird Apple Lady Cathy has Speedy DE


----------



## lovesbmw

khoipond89 said:


> *richie rich- *parents had a floating mono trunk when deserted in the ocean
> 
> *sex and the city season 6- *charlotte sports a bi-color vernis souple bag, as well as a cb papillon
> 
> *will & grace- *karen coming back from tahiti? And smuggling perscription drugs in her damier paroli and nolita luggages
> 
> in another episode joan collins carries her dog in a sac chien and grace mutters, " i can't even afford louis vuitton and her dog poops in it" joan also carries a sac plat.
> 
> *oprah-*when marc jacobs visits she brings out her oskar waltz


 oprah actually   gave away a lv on her show


----------



## lovesbmw

threecs said:


> I've been watching reruns of the Housewives of Orange County and I think every single one of those gals and their daughters carry LV!!!


 Remember Tamera hers are fake. What happened to the ones  simon bought her


----------



## Loveofhandbags

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> Dance Moms - Weird Apple Lady Cathy has Speedy DE



I've noticed lots of LV on dance moms!  One of them had a DE never full in the dressing room.


----------



## terps08

Blurry picture with my phone, but Azur NF on Long Island Medium on TLC


----------



## summerlaine

Not sure if this has been mentioned buy Heather on The Beverly Hills Housewives has been carrying a vernis Alma and it is making me fall in love with it!  This shape is sooo classy and elegant!


----------



## Nat

lovesbmw said:


> oprah actually   gave away a lv on her show



Did she, B? I must have missed that, darn  Do you remember which LV she gave away?


----------



## lovesbmw

Nat said:
			
		

> Did she, B? I must have missed that, darn  Do you remember which LV she gave away?



I really think black multicolor


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

On this video at the near end you can see i think a speedy 30 in mono when ronnie from jersey shore punches another guy in the face and the women (carrying the bag) tries to break the apart.... there the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8bhnTfxWz8&feature=related


----------



## Honeybee731

I'm loving this thread! I'm interested in seeing Samantha Stevens from Bewitched with her Speedy. I have the Season 1 box set - does anyone know when this appears? Thank you!


----------



## jaijai1012

Basketball Wives: Evelyn carries a mono Artsy to look at wedding invitations.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I was watching The Money Pit  a while back, and the Maestro returns to the apartment he shared with his former wife at the beginning of the film.  His assistants are bringing in his luggage, and an LV trunk is in the mix.


----------



## designvixen

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this one yet, it's an older movie, but in "Death Becomes Her" (1992) Bruce Willis's character Earnest Menville is packing his clothes in an LV  mono suitcase when he's leaving his wife. It's one of the classic hand-carried suitcases, not one with wheels (sorry, I don't know the official name.)


----------



## BagLady14

13 Going on 30
The 13 year old girl who lives in Jennifer Garner's apt. bldg. (Becky) is carrying a mono Croissant in the elevator.


----------



## sharky30

On "la carapate" a French movie (1978 ) during may 1968 .
All luggage and accessories in mono ... Some fake ... Like the toaster lol

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BT48iw5cokA


----------



## Pleasure

Honeybee731 said:


> I'm loving this thread! I'm interested in seeing Samantha Stevens from Bewitched with her Speedy. I have the Season 1 box set - does anyone know when this appears? Thank you!



I love Bewitched and have season 1 to. 7. I believe Samantha also had a  pappillon and a bucket ! Have to have a bewitched weekend to spot the lv.


----------



## donutella.

sharky30 said:


> On "la carapate" a French movie (1978 ) during may 1968 .
> All luggage and accessories in mono ... Some fake ... Like the toaster lol
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BT48iw5cokA


 
"La carapate" in german ! lol. I remember watching this movie on TV when I was a little girl. I still love movies with Pierre Richard, they stlll make me laugh.


----------



## MrsKewlKiwi

Fun to read&#58389;&#58389;


----------



## sharky30

Donutella I was a little boy too ...I still remember the first time I saw this movie (in french lol) with my grandparents at that time my grandmother had a friend who had a speedy
perhaps the biginning of my great passion for louis vuitton


----------



## LoveOfBagz

Angela Montenegro on the series Bones had a Noir Mahina XL a couple of years back.


----------



## Dancechika24

Not sure if this was mentioned before but most of the ladies on Jerseylicious (lol..dont judge!) carry some common LV's. Tracey has a mono Artsy..Gigi has a Delighful MM.


----------



## terps08

Pleasure said:


> I love Bewitched and have season 1 to. 7. I believe Samantha also had a  pappillon and a bucket ! Have to have a bewitched weekend to spot the lv.



I remember the bucket!

There were a couple of screenshots on Google, but I'm not sure what bag that is... Maybe I'll post in ID this LV!

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/lv-on-bewitched-580221.html#post16531257
I would love to see a screenshot!


----------



## bobobob

Don't Be Tardy For The Wedding 
Season 1 Episode 4


----------



## andro

I just saw a keepall on "What's Love Got To Do With It" this afternoon. The Ike and Tina Turner movie. After Tina O.D. on the pills and returns to work.


----------



## DznrBagLvr

Damier azur neverfull on The Little Couple (TLC) carried by Jen. Looked so nice!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

BUMP!!!

In Smallville S3E2 at around the 22.02 mark on the grand piano there is a mono porte document voyage in mono and a squished up piece of LV luggage, i think its vintage... but yeah... never knew that LV was in Smallville.. LOL


----------



## missanne

I saw an azur speedy on the most recent episode of Single Ladies.


----------



## Calvin7592

LVLover said:
			
		

> Which episode of will & grace? I want to see the macha on TV



Karen has damier luggage on the episode where Rosario takes the fall for Karen's black pearl smuggling in the airport. 

Karen's closet has a wall of LV trunks. 

The episode where grace and Karen see Helena Barnes at brunch: Helena Barnes has her dog in a monogram dog carrier. Grace says "I can't afford Louis Vuitton, and her dog poops in it"

There's an episode where Karen asks to move in with grace. She is clutching a keepall in monogram. 

Grace buys some LV piece at the end of the episode where will tells her what's in his will and quits his job. 

The first episode ever jack has an LV hat box


----------



## WenD08

I saw a House Hunters episode recently where a prospective buyer was carrying a Mono Neverfull. Not sure of the size.


----------



## LVBagLady

I've been watching The Odd Couple and in the opening credits when Felix is moving out he's carrying what looks like a Louis Vuitton garment bag. I'm not sure that it is LV, but it looks like it. Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## LVLoveaffair

After the Miami Heat game Kevin Durant was crying and his mom (I think...) is holding a DE Eva!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gqpd-7v3Un4


----------



## LVBagLady

I was watching Sister Wives on On Demand. The episode where they answer viewers' questions.  In one of the clips it shows the Browns being approached by a couple and the woman was carrying an LV Speedy 30.


----------



## Melfontana

Real Housewives of NJ
Theresa - Mono Alma GM
Melissa - Mono Artsy MM
Caroline's Daughter - Mono Artsy GM
The Housewife with the big eyes (lol idk her name) - Neige Artsy MM
Jacqueline - Various Bags n Luggage


----------



## Cait

Watching _Supersize vs. Superskinny_ - one of the Supersizers' visits Donna Simpson (Google search is NSFW, but she was trying to get to 1000 lbs. and is a favourite of the _Daily Mail_.) Questionable Mono Canvas Speedy - she's still quite big so it's hard to tell what size Speedy.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

I watching the new show THe Newsroom on Sunday and one of the characters walks into the newsroom and gets his foot tangled up in a Speedy B and trips. There was another piece of LV monogram in the shot as well, but I couldn't make out what it was. My husband got irritated when I made him rewind it once - I didn't want to ask twice


----------



## tnguyen87

Cait said:


> Watching _Supersize vs. Superskinny_ - one of the Supersizers' visits Donna Simpson (Google search is NSFW, but she was trying to get to 1000 lbs. and is a favourite of the _Daily Mail_.) Questionable Mono Canvas Speedy - she's still quite big so it's hard to tell what size Speedy.



I loved that show! I never see it on anymore though..


----------



## bry_dee

Oooh I watch Supersize vs. Superskinny too! They have complete set on YT!


----------



## Cait

tnguyen87 said:


> I loved that show! I never see it on anymore though..


 
 http://www.youtube.com/user/ErmmTV

For some reason W Network (it's like a less cheesy Lifetime, but still pours the liquid estrogen on quite thick) stopped showing the episodes mid-way through S3. Maybe people were too grossed out or felt you can only see so many crappy diets, but the show still fascinates me 5 seasons in.


----------



## Cait

bry_dee said:


> Oooh I watch Supersize vs. Superskinny too! They have complete set on YT!


 
That show is so insanely addictive! Not just because of Dr. Jessen mind (I find he seems quite caring, but still undisgusted by the Supersizers. Though he may be disgusted by both how little and how much the guests eat, he doesn't treat them like sideshow freaks, IMHO. Anywho!) but it's one of the few things that can get me craving a greasy cheeseburger with Irn-Bru one moment, and wanting to never eat again another moment.


----------



## WenD08

On Tia & Tamera/Style Network, each twin carried an LV as they walked through NYC.  Tia carried a Trevi while I couldn't make out which bag Tamera was carrying.


----------



## bry_dee

Cait said:


> That show is so insanely addictive! Not just because of Dr. Jessen mind (I find he seems quite caring, but still undisgusted by the Supersizers. Though he may be disgusted by both how little and how much the guests eat, he doesn't treat them like sideshow freaks, IMHO. Anywho!) but it's one of the few things that can get me craving a greasy cheeseburger with Irn-Bru one moment, and wanting to never eat again another moment.



It works the other way for me! It makes me want to eat less because of the supersizers! I'm still doing the marathon of the show! But I agree about the doctor, I love how he try not to judge those people!


----------



## tnguyen87

Cait said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/ErmmTV
> 
> For some reason W Network (it's like a less cheesy Lifetime, but still pours the liquid estrogen on quite thick) stopped showing the episodes mid-way through S3. Maybe people were too grossed out or felt you can only see so many crappy diets, but the show still fascinates me 5 seasons in.



Thank you! I never thought of YouTubing it!


----------



## Cait

Watching old _Law & Order_ re-runs. A student starves her G-Ma to death, and one of G-Ma's BFFs has her Mono Alma with her at the precinct.


----------



## pinky7

I saw LV trunks and luggage in Madea's Witness Protection 
I see LV on the channel Bravo all the time -- Real Housewives, etc...
They even mentioned LV on King of the Hill, Bobby bought a fake LV mono mc bosphore backpack in one of the episodes
I saw it on the final episode of Friends, Rachel was carrying an LV tote at the airport


----------



## Lilylovelv

WenD08 said:
			
		

> On Tia & Tamera/Style Network, each twin carried an LV as they walked through NYC.  Tia carried a Trevi while I couldn't make out which bag Tamera was carrying.



Tamera was carrying the Totally!  

And since I'm on if no mentioned it yet...Basketball wives: Tammy had the Neverfull, Evelyn had the Artsy & the Mahina in white and her daughter had a LE Speedy.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Just saw on Tamara Ecclestone: Billion $$$ Girl on the 3rd episode of the first season at around the 12 and a half minute mark a macassar bass mm sitting on a bench in the background... Next to Tamara's head.. 

That show is really good, tonnes of B sightings, like in every second... Her closet looks like a mini boutique!!


----------



## mmerchant

I saw on Dance Moms (yeah I watch it, sorry) a Speedy, Neverful, and Tivoli GM carried by different moms.  There's probably more.


----------



## LVoeGurl

On Hollywood Exes Will Smiths ex wife was carrying a Palermo Gm and R.Kelly ex was carrying a Stresa gm.


----------



## Lvkorey

Jaqueline laurita, rhonj, always has lv!! Currently an empreinte artsy mm!!


----------



## clydekiwi

The housewives on bravo carry LV


----------



## clydekiwi

I also seen the hollywood exes and mob wives with LV


----------



## BunnyLady4

bagluv said:


> *The Talented Mr. Ripley *~ Kate Blanchett With Her Piles & Piles Of Suitcases & Trunk (s)
> 
> *Sex & The City* ~ When They Go Out To The Hamptons...Carrie Has Piles Of Vernis
> 
> *Real Housewives Of The OC* ~ Tons Of LV (Mostly Monogram) Everywhere....Jo Wheres All Mono LV
> 
> There's So Many.......I'll Keep thinking....


 

I think Charlotte had LV luggage when they went on Carrie's "honeymoon" in the 1st movie.


----------



## thanks sixx

I recently saw a commercial or maybe an ad for an upcoming fall TV series, where a lady gets into the back of a car and she is carrying a mono Speedy!  I could not believe it, in all my life I've never seen this on American TV (cable).

Am I hallucinating, or has anyone else seen this?? :wondering


----------



## WenD08

It seems each time I see Carolyn's daughter on RHONJ, she (I forgot her name) has her mono Artsy.  On a recent House Hunters/HGTV, a woman carried a different LV to each home walk thru.  I saw that one was a Trevi PM.  Couldn't make out the other two. 
Lastly, Dina Manzo of Dina's House Party (think that's the name and former RHONJ housewife) on HGTV had her mono Neverfull ?M.


----------



## PurseHorse

I see a lot of LV on VH1's "Mob Wives".

Does anyone know what size Delightful Big Ang carries?

She's a busty woman and it looks good on her


----------



## eal76

Latoya Jackson carrying mono LV tote in Disney World and wearing an LV mono scarf on this weeks episode of Celebrity Apprentice All Stars


----------



## clu13

2013 best foreign film winner -Amour
Alma at the theatre in beginning of the movie


----------



## stitchnqt

I saw a girl carrying a Tikal GM on House Hunters


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

mmerchant said:


> I saw on Dance Moms (yeah I watch it, sorry) a Speedy, Neverful, and Tivoli GM carried by different moms.  There's probably more.


Saw that, too!  I know, it's like a train wreck... can't turn away!  (I watch it with my DD).


----------



## designvixen

Three of my all-time fave movies just happen to have LV sightings, which I noticed long before I was interested in purchasing LV. Here they are:

"Death Becomes Her" 1992, (Bruce Willis, Meryl Streep, Goldie Hawn) Bruce Wilkis's character Dr. Earnest Menville packs up his mono Alzer when leaving his wife Madeline Ashton (Streep).

"Coming to America" 1988 (Eddie Murphy, Arsenio Hall, James Earl Jones) Eddie Murphy's character Prince Akeem has a TON of mono LV trunks and Alzers as he's leaving the airport.
 Everybody stares!

"See No Evil, Hear No Evil" 1989 (Gene Wilder, Richard Pryer, Joan Severance) as Gene Wilder's character Dave is spying on the two villains who plan to kill him and his buddy Wally, he sees them enter a hotel carrying a mono Keepall and another mono LV which name escapes me...I know it was a double-compartment bag with a mono strap. Looks kind of like a Trocadero, but much larger, a luggage piece. Villainess Eve (Joan Severance) reaches for this same bag while in the shower. Dave manages to snag that bag from right under her nose, in persuit of a valuable gold coin stashed inside of it.


----------



## WenD08

On Donna Decorates Dallas/HGTV, one of the designers was carrying a mono Speedy.


----------



## bugn

PurseHorse said:


> I see a lot of LV on VH1's "Mob Wives".
> 
> Does anyone know what size Delightful Big Ang carries?
> 
> She's a busty woman and it looks good on her


It's a GM


----------



## bugn

On Big Rich Atlanta, Meyer carries a mono speedy. It looks like a 35.


----------



## clu13

BagsAreMyBabies said:


> I watching the new show THe Newsroom on Sunday and one of the characters walks into the newsroom and gets his foot tangled up in a Speedy B and trips. There was another piece of LV monogram in the shot as well, but I couldn't make out what it was. My husband got irritated when I made him rewind it once - I didn't want to ask twice



I'm so behind, but I am finally getting to watch the Newsroom.  When McKenzie says, "that's Louis Vuitton luggage!" I laughed out loud and had to rewind it twice because that would be my reaction!


----------



## lvlouis

PurseHorse said:


> I see a lot of LV on VH1's "Mob Wives".
> 
> Does anyone know what size Delightful Big Ang carries?
> 
> She's a busty woman and it looks good on her


Gm


----------



## WenD08

Dr. Jackie on _Married to Medicine_/Bravo was carrying a Mono Neverfull GM.  i'm thinking there'll be a whole lot of LVs on this show.


----------



## gelbergirl

Charade (1963) - Audrey Hepburn's character's suitcases about the 7 1/2 minute mark and then later in her hotel hook.


----------



## BaileyBunyard22

"My humps" music video: Fergie was dancing all over LV 

And I'm sure someone has already said this but I will never forget this one! 

When Carrie on "Sex and the city" movie pulled out that brown box for her assistant "played by Jennifer Hudson" with that crazy colorful LV bag. love tht moment!!


----------



## jules 8

On "The Little Couple" on the TLC channel,  Jen Arnold has a DA pm Neverfull...she carries it frequently


----------



## RochRumRunner

Bump...

Ok so this was historically cool
Show: Downton Abbey
Season four, episode eight

At 10:46 within the show there is a scene where the footmen are carrying a vintage suitcase and in the background there are about six cases, suitcases and trunks stacked along the wall. 

This is followed later in the show at 30:25 with a pile of vintage Goyard...but that goes into a different thread. 

The LV trunks have the most beautiful patina and size I have seen.


----------



## clu13

RochRumRunner said:


> Bump...
> 
> Ok so this was historically cool
> Show: Downton Abbey
> Season four, episode eight
> 
> At 10:46 within the show there is a scene where the footmen are carrying a vintage suitcase and in the background there are about six cases, suitcases and trunks stacked along the wall.
> 
> This is followed later in the show at 30:25 with a pile of vintage Goyard...but that goes into a different thread.
> 
> The LV trunks have the most beautiful patina and size I have seen.




Thank you for bumping! I was just thinking about this thread as I heave seen a few LVs on TV 

I'm only in season 3 of DA so I did not even read your post. I could not avoid heading of Matthew's death but I'm doing my best to avoid all season 4 spoilers!

I watched the Tanya Harding and Nancy Kerrigan 20 year after documentary that aired before the closing ceremony. Ms. Harding carried a speedy in 1994 - not exactly great PR 
For LV - lol.


----------



## gelbergirl

RochRumRunner said:


> Bump...
> 
> Ok so this was historically cool
> Show: Downton Abbey
> Season four, episode eight
> 
> At 10:46 within the show there is a scene where the footmen are carrying a vintage suitcase and in the background there are about six cases, suitcases and trunks stacked along the wall.
> 
> This is followed later in the show at 30:25 with a pile of vintage Goyard...but that goes into a different thread.
> 
> The LV trunks have the most beautiful patina and size I have seen.



*The best!
*


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> Thank you for bumping! I was just thinking about this thread as I heave seen a few LVs on TV
> 
> I'm only in season 3 of DA so I did not even read your post. I could not avoid heading of Matthew's death but I'm doing my best to avoid all season 4 spoilers!
> 
> *I watched the Tanya Harding and Nancy Kerrigan 20 year after documentary that aired before the closing ceremony. Ms. Harding carried a speedy in 1994 - not exactly great PR
> For LV - lol*.



I watched this last night and saw that too!  We must both have good eyes to have seen that!  It was only on there for about 1 second.


----------



## shopgirl0047

The mom on Richie Rich has LV luggage. 

I remember watching that movie when I was little and being confused when she was on a life raft in the ocean and yelled, "My Louis!" 

I was like, who's Louis?? haha


----------



## scndlslv

clu13 said:


> Thank you for bumping! I was just thinking about this thread as I heave seen a few LVs on TV
> 
> I'm only in season 3 of DA so I did not even read your post. I could not avoid heading of Matthew's death but I'm doing my best to avoid all season 4 spoilers!
> 
> I watched the Tanya Harding and Nancy Kerrigan 20 year after documentary that aired before the closing ceremony. Ms. Harding carried a speedy in 1994 - not exactly great PR
> For LV - lol.


LOL! I noticed her speedy too.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

shopgirl0047 said:


> The mom on Richie Rich has LV luggage.
> 
> I remember watching that movie when I was little and being confused when she was on a life raft in the ocean and yelled, "My Louis!"
> 
> I was like, who's Louis?? haha



That's funny! I probably would have thought the same thing many, many years ago.


----------



## scndlslv

Today I was watching a Different World rerun and Whitley carried an LV cosmetic luggage piece throughout the whole episode and later had a suitcase. Whitley rocked a LOT of LV on the show. I also remember her using a keepall on an ep where she was teaching ballet. I loved her style on the show. So classy!


----------



## RochRumRunner

Bliss sweet bliss

Enjoy, sooty for the quality...


----------



## mammabyrdie

I was watching an old episode of Columbo and Ruth Gordon was the guest star. She had a Speedy I believe. Also, I saw a brief documentary on Nancy Kerrigan and Tonya Harding since it is the 20th anniversary of all that figure skating drama. Tonya Harding had a Speedy with her while being questioned by reporters 20 years ago.


----------



## gabz

Community - shirley has a totally mm which seems an odd fit for the character. Wonder if it is the actresses own bag


----------



## SMElleJae

gabz said:


> Community - shirley has a totally mm which seems an odd fit for the character. Wonder if it is the actresses own bag



I haven't seen too many episodes but the few I have seen, her LV features prominitely enough to catch my attention...almost like a background character! It makes me giggle.

Good catch on the Downton Episode -- I said "Look at all that Louis Vuitton!" My husband thought I was nuts


----------



## amrx87

Tulip2 said:


> I watched this last night and saw that too!  We must both have good eyes to have seen that!  It was only on there for about 1 second.



AHHH I SAW THAT!!!!! i wonder if she still has it.


----------



## amrx87

RochRumRunner said:


> Bump...
> 
> Ok so this was historically cool
> Show: Downton Abbey
> Season four, episode eight
> 
> At 10:46 within the show there is a scene where the footmen are carrying a vintage suitcase and in the background there are about six cases, suitcases and trunks stacked along the wall.
> 
> This is followed later in the show at 30:25 with a pile of vintage Goyard...but that goes into a different thread.
> 
> The LV trunks have the most beautiful patina and size I have seen.



you beat me! could you imagine living back then?! the huge one that the two guys had to carry up the stairs was beautiful!! i missed the goyard sighting though...


----------



## RochRumRunner

amrx87 said:


> you beat me! could you imagine living back then?! the huge one that the two guys had to carry up the stairs was beautiful!! i missed the goyard sighting though...




The funny thing is the weight. The suitcases must have been empty. The actors weren't even struggling when they were moving them around on the set. Oh how I envy the actors just being around such amazing pieces. I'm surprised they weren't wearing white gloves and warned "if you drop this than you must buy it"


----------



## tammyma

I saw the trunks on Downton Abbey!! I also had to pause it and get my husband to look!!! I was so excited!


----------



## Genette

I spotted the Neverfull on an episode of Housewives of Beverly Hills this week...no judging please


----------



## RochRumRunner

Genette said:


> I spotted the Neverfull on an episode of Housewives of Beverly Hills this week...no judging please




No judgement here at all. I love watching. Selling New York on HGTV just for the great bags. Mostly Chanel and Hermes but I'm keeping my eyes peeled for Mr. Louie. Hey if you can spot 'em then your doing more than just watching a show.


----------



## img

Cate Blanchett carries a Mono Speedy B for a quick scene in the film Blue Jasmin.  

Side bar:  I predict she wins the Oscar for her performance in this one.  She's amazing!


----------



## AlexBacaaa

_Girls_, S1E1: Jessa (Jemima Kirke) has Louis Vuitton luggage when she's going to Shoshanna's apartment. This is a wonderful show by the way!


----------



## nocturnefelis

Blue Jasmine - Speedy b in Monogram (Cate Blanchett)


----------



## clu13

AlexBacaaa said:


> _Girls_, S1E1: Jessa (Jemima Kirke) has Louis Vuitton luggage when she's going to Shoshanna's apartment. This is a wonderful show by the way!




Love girls - season 2 was rough. I was almost done but 3 is great! I think that LV popped up in the last episode/beach house trip


----------



## cheidel

I love watching Criminal Minds, and Agent Prentiss (don't know her real name), was carrying a DE Neverfull with the sides cinched in.  So cool to see LV bags and luggage in movies and shows on TV.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Jan Brewer, the governor of Arizona, was on the news last night in a story about that bill that would allow businesses to refuse service to gays on the basis of religious freedom. She was carrying a Neverfull.


----------



## PurseHorse

I think almost all on the ladies on "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" have a Neverfull.


Kim Richards has carried one since the start of the show. In Monday's new episode, Lisa has a limited edition pink one and Kyle has a brand new classic MM. The patina looked new.


----------



## PurseHorse

Back in the day (1994), Tonya Harding carried a Speedy 25.


----------



## kel830

I caught the Downton luggage too. Got so wrapped up in it I had to back up to hear what the characters said. Beautiful pieces...sigh.


----------



## jules 8

In the movie "3 Days to Kill"...the main female character sports a mon monogram neverfull  clearly several times throughout the movie


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

On a recent episode of Suits, one of the main characters, Jessica, is carrying a capucines!


----------



## sissyloveslv

Last week's episode of Don't Be Tardy was kind of based on her getting new  Louis luggage for the kids.


----------



## Minty Candies

LVlvoe_bug said:


> On a recent episode of Suits, one of the main characters, Jessica, is carrying a capucines!



I drooled all over my monitor at that point!


----------



## Mcandy

Nevermind..


----------



## gelbergirl

The Muse (when she checks into The Four Seasons)


----------



## WenD08

The wife on the show Flip or Flop on HGTV has a nice LV collection.  She's carried a Tivoli, a Trevi and several other LVs on the show.


----------



## DOVELV

WenD08 said:


> The wife on the show Flip or Flop on HGTV has a nice LV collection.  She's carried a Tivoli, a Trevi and several other LVs on the show.



I like the show but I really love to see what bag she carries!  She has a NF too and a few Chanel bags!


----------



## WenD08

DOVELV said:


> I like the show but I really love to see what bag she carries!  She has a NF too and a few Chanel bags!



Yes, she did have a NF and a Chanel.  Plus, she wore some Tory Burch sandals, I noticed those b/c I have the same pair.  
I don't know what I wanna see more:  the finished homes or her bags...


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

Sam on Million Dollar listings Miami has a different LV every week!  I love her!


----------



## LVk8

PurseHorse said:


> Back in the day (1994), Tonya Harding carried a Speedy 25.




I watched the ESPN 30 for 30 story on Tonya Harding not too long ago & noticed that she was carrying her Speedy in nearly all of the old news & Olympic training footage that they found for the documentary


----------



## DOVELV

WenD08 said:


> Yes, she did have a NF and a Chanel.  Plus, she wore some Tory Burch sandals, I noticed those b/c I have the same pair.
> I don't know what I wanna see more:  the finished homes or her bags...



Lol!  Same here!


----------



## tinabug74

DOVELV said:


> *I like the show but I really love to see what bag she carries!*  She has a NF too and a few Chanel bags!



Me too!


----------



## sissyloveslv

Gamourgirrrl said:


> Sam on Million Dollar listings Miami has a different LV every week!  I love her!



Yes, I love that show.  So sad when her dog, Cloe Chanel died.


----------



## Venessa84

LVlvoe_bug said:


> On a recent episode of Suits, one of the main characters, Jessica, is carrying a capucines!


I just came on to say this...she wore it 2 weeks in a row!  It just looks amazing on her!!


----------



## chessmont

LVlvoe_bug said:


> On a recent episode of Suits, one of the main characters, Jessica, is carrying a capucines!



What color was it, just curious


----------



## Venessa84

chessmont said:


> What color was it, just curious


I believe it was blanc casse


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

chessmont said:


> What color was it, just curious



Or it could have been milk...I have it in black, its a beautiful bag....


----------



## Venessa84

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Or it could have been milk...I have it in black, its a beautiful bag....


That's true.  I have a hard time telling between those 2 colors especially on tv.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Venessa84 said:


> That's true.  I have a hard time telling between those 2 colors especially on tv.



Me too...I'm not sure which one it was and it wasn't shown for that long......hopefully she carries it in more episodes!


----------



## clu13

Not a movie but on the cover of the book I just read that has been sitting on my shelf for a decade


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saw a roses NF on The Vet Life....


----------



## WenD08

One of the ladies on the Real Housewives of Dallas was carrying a NF DE.  
A new season of Flip or Flop starts tomorrow on HGTV.  Can't wait to see what bags the wife carries


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw the keepall with the black leather in an episode 23 of the second  season of Black-ish. The Father was picking his keepall because everyone but him was sick at his home.  It was


----------



## SweetPandaBear

Here is a small list of LV that were in movies:

http://www.cinemazzi.com/louis-vuitton-luggage-movies-steamers-suitcases-keepalls

My favorite one is Catch Me If You Can, where DiCaprio's character stuffs a bunch of money in his LV briefcase (I believe it's called Alzer).


----------



## madforhandbags

A person in Southern Charm has several times carried a Verona, and two others have Keepalls.


----------



## LvoemyLV

WenD08 said:


> One of the ladies on the Real Housewives of Dallas was carrying a NF DE.
> 
> A new season of Flip or Flop starts tomorrow on HGTV.  Can't wait to see what bags the wife carries




Lol! I always like to see what Christina carries!!


----------



## Sibelle

Some LV sightings in "The Boss" with Melissa Mccarthy.


----------



## WenD08

LvoemyLV said:


> Lol! I always like to see what Christina carries!!



Christina, that's her name, I completely forgot.  Her bag game is tight. Back to RHODallas, Brandi has carried her Tivoli GM (I believe) a couple of times.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Well, not exactly a movie, but a documentary.

There I was not watching "Devil Wears Prada," not watching the new "Sex in the City," but rather a documentary called "Cults and Extreme Beliefs" on Hulu (The Twelve Tribes, S1 E7).

Within the first 5 minutes, Samie is briefly shown carrying a black LV Alma Vernis with GHW.

I thought, well, is this tPF worthy? It's not exactly the vibe of "Ooh, I saw Lucy carrying a Chanel in I Love Lucy," but what the heck. It's a great bag!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

I think that’s so fun when you catch LV on screen by surprise.
I was decorating for the holidays last weekend and had on an old favorite from when I was little (9 to 5) and caught LV…..never ever noticed this before!
The bosses wife is carrying a mono papillon ❤️


----------



## paula3boys

There are a lot of them here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lv-sightings-in-movies-and-tv.11718/page-48


----------



## BULL

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Well, not exactly a movie, but a documentary.
> 
> There I was not watching "Devil Wears Prada," not watching the new "Sex in the City," but rather a documentary called "Cults and Extreme Beliefs" on Hulu (The Twelve Tribes, S1 E7).
> 
> Within the first 5 minutes, Samie is briefly shown carrying a black LV Alma Vernis with GHW.
> 
> I thought, well, is this tPF worthy? It's not exactly the vibe of "Ooh, I saw Lucy carrying a Chanel in I Love Lucy," but what the heck. It's a great bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268460


The handle looks suspiciously big for an actual Alma. Seems off brand


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

BULL said:


> The handle looks suspiciously big for an actual Alma. Seems off brand


You're right! I didn't catch that.


----------



## Aunt CoCo

I don’t think this one has been mentioned yet.

In “Last Holiday” with Queen Latifah, approximately 32 minutes in we see some LV luggage being unloaded and carried in to the Grand Hotel Pup in Karloff Vary.

It’s brief, but it looks like a Steamer Bag, a Boite Chpeau (50?), and what I think is a Pullman.


----------



## mcdlv6675

The new series on HBO "Irma Vep" with LV own Alicia Vikander is FULL  of Louis Vuitton . I noticed the costume designer is Louis Vuitton's own Nicolas Ghesquiere ! It is such a treat to catch all the bags, totes, clothes  taking full center and more episodes to come.


----------



## Candace30

On The Time Traveler’s Wife series on HBO, the lead was carrying a DE Neverfull MM


----------

